# What Lab Are You Using?



## Kamwe kuacha

*What Lab Are You Using?*​
ProChem 7211.34%ROHM 518.03%Fusion Pharma 182.83%Anabolic Fusion Labs 60.94%Wild Cat 6410.08%BSI 477.40%Med Tech 426.61%Other (List Below)33552.76%


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

As the title, what labs are you guys currently using?

I've not seen one of these threads in a while, so thought I'd start a new one!


----------



## Bensif

Burr, a little prochem and some MTS. Burr really is on par.


----------



## XMS

Fuerza and alpha xx


----------



## rchippex

Alpha Pharma for me


----------



## solidcecil

Alpha Pharma and PC


----------



## H_JM_S

Wildcat oils and ROHM orals


----------



## don1

BSI and Rohm


----------



## Chris86

Fusion pharma doing the job very well so far


----------



## Oztrix

using Fuerza


----------



## Dux

WC Test500

Burr Tren E

British Dragon DBol

Evogene HGH

GHRP2 and Mod GRF1-29 from Peptides UK

NovoRapid Insulin.


----------



## MRSTRONG

BSI

thai pharma


----------



## haza

Rohm

Old batch pro chem

pharma bayer

Riptropin


----------



## GShock

WC and keeping it warm


----------



## legoheed

isis and rohm


----------



## pYp3s

more than lilkly about to use ISIS pharm but im not sure as i cant find much about them... pretty new i hear?


----------



## pYp3s

legoheed said:


> isis and rohm


lol just as i posted. hows the isis?


----------



## brandon91

was using EAS, with Alpha Pharma. Now I'm starting Isis pharmaceuticals


----------



## brandon91

pYp3s said:


> more than lilkly about to use ISIS pharm but im not sure as i cant find much about them... pretty new i hear?


2 of my mates have been using there stuff, one of thems on isis prop, the other is using there test 400 and tren ace, both making gains

i just grabbed some of there prop and enanthate


----------



## pYp3s

brandon91 said:


> 2 of my mates have been using there stuff, one of thems on isis prop, the other is using there test 400 and tren ace, both making gains
> 
> i just grabbed some of there prop and enanthate


i was gunna go for the enanthate. no idea if its ledgit or not, looks gtg though. maybe u have a pic of yours?


----------



## huge monguss

was isis but just about to swith to fuerza


----------



## Saiiden

Just started some fuerza test 300 and dbol, 3 days in and already getting back pumps and constantly hungry :lol:


----------



## brandon91

pYp3s said:


> i was gunna go for the enanthate. no idea if its ledgit or not, looks gtg though. maybe u have a pic of yours?


my enanth is stashed upstairs mate, will get you a pic a bit later. got a pic of there prop i took when i grabbed some for my mate if you wanna see that


----------



## pYp3s

brandon91 said:


> my enanth is stashed upstairs mate, will get you a pic a bit later. got a pic of there prop i took when i grabbed some for my mate if you wanna see that


yeah sweet man would be good to see how yours compares to mine. from all the stuff iv seen its all the same packaging near enough anyway.


----------



## mal

isis and alpha.


----------



## bigmitch69

ZMRC test400

Turkish sust

Fort Dodge EQ

Alpha Pharma dbol, winny and HCG

British Dragon oxys

Anastrozole tabs from Generics (UK) Limited


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

unigen life sciences and biomex test , wildcat tren e and march pharmaceutical or body research co or whichever one it is dbol.


----------



## brandon91

pYp3s said:


> yeah sweet man would be good to see how yours compares to mine. from all the stuff iv seen its all the same packaging near enough anyway.


its feckin terrible quality but ill try get you a good pic of the enanthate later


----------



## huge monguss

bigmitch69 said:


> ZMRC test400


Didn't even no that stuff was still about used to get it up hear for a while then it dissapered :'( was some goood stuff and the vials were pritty funky to


----------



## pYp3s

brandon91 said:


> its feckin terrible quality but ill try get you a good pic of the enanthate later
> 
> View attachment 100826


Sweet looks the same


----------



## brandon91

pYp3s said:


> Sweet looks the same
> 
> View attachment 100827


pretty much mate, you got the code on the side and hologram on the back of the box ? my mates prop didn't have the code sticker but still did the trick but this enanthate has


----------



## pYp3s

brandon91 said:


> pretty much mate, you got the code on the side and hologram on the back of the box ? my mates prop didn't have the code sticker but still did the trick but this enanthate has


Yeah code and hologram is there from what I remember. I'll have another look Friday morning when I go to grab it.

Cheers pal


----------



## brandon91

pYp3s said:


> Yeah code and hologram is there from what I remember. I'll have another look Friday morning when I go to grab it.
> 
> Cheers pal


no problem mate, will get you a pic of the enanthate by tomorrow


----------



## IGotTekkers

crius labs and kiefie atm


----------



## BBaddict

Was using ISIS earlier this year and couldn't fault it, used there prop and tren ace, smooth and well dosed gear.

Currently using Fuerza and again can't fault it, very impressed with this lab, best tren ive ever come across, will definatly be stocking up on this lab for the new year


----------



## Dead lee

Burr's test 400 & prop for me at the moment.


----------



## Clubber Lang

currently, wc test and eq, ds dbol, rohm mtren


----------



## needle

Rohm Test E and Anavar


----------



## Slight of hand

Global solutions sus350

Pharma adex


----------



## Machette

bigmitch69 said:


> ZMRC test400
> 
> Turkish sust
> 
> Fort Dodge EQ
> 
> Alpha Pharma dbol, winny and HCG
> 
> British Dragon oxys
> 
> Anastrozole tabs from Generics (UK) Limited


Is fort dodge eq still available...


----------



## kingdale

US pharmatech. Test and Dbol. Considering how many bad reviews there are on it im pleasantly surprised by it. My next cycle will be anabolic fusion.


----------



## sockie




----------



## infernal0988

Using Fusion Pharma atm fairly impressed by it.


----------



## synthasize

Global Britannic


----------



## Machette

Oi


----------



## pYp3s

sockie said:


> View attachment 100838


Did it have e a blue cap mate?


----------



## Matdylan

Just started Sustrex and EQ by Concentrext labs about 800mg a week of each seems to be working:thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow

Diamond Pharma and black cat labs


----------



## G-man99

Asl Test Prop

EP Sust 350

Danabol DS


----------



## latblaster

Rotexmedica Test E, only jabbed once with this so far.


----------



## 1010AD

Would be nice to have a choice just seems to be pro-chem round my way.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Just about to start the new Genesis UK, not much info around but had good reviews from people that have tried it.


----------



## constantbulk

fuerza sust 300

unigen depot test 250

blue hearts....


----------



## infernal0988

1010AD said:


> Would be nice to have a choice just seems to be pro-chem round my way.


Not the worst choice in the world that mate


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

1010AD said:


> Would be nice to have a choice just seems to be pro-chem round my way.


As infernal0988 said, not a bad choice at all!  I did have a bad vial of PC prop, which resulted in me starting a thread saying how sh!t it was! :/ But since starting a new vial, I'm back to loving them!


----------



## Dan 45

Pro-chem.


----------



## Chelsea

Wildcat for me.

Oxys - British Dispensary

Dbols - March/Body Research

HCG - Pharma/Organon

Adex - Pharma


----------



## cudsyaj

BURR tren200 and test400


----------



## 1010AD

infernal0988 said:


> Not the worst choice in the world that mate





ShaunH101 said:


> As infernal0988 said, not a bad choice at all!  I did have a bad vial of PC prop, which resulted in me starting a thread saying how sh!t it was! :/ But since starting a new vial, I'm back to loving them!


Agree but when you read about other labs like Alpha Pharma just makes you want a change to see if your missing out


----------



## brandon91

just got my prop, so now its isis enanthate and EAS prop


----------



## brandon91

@pYp3s heres the pics of my enanthate mate


----------



## militant

Global Biogen

ROHM

ProChem

Elite le Pharma


----------



## pYp3s

brandon91 said:


> @pYp3s heres the pics of my enanthate mate
> 
> View attachment 100873
> View attachment 100874
> View attachment 100875
> View attachment 100876
> View attachment 100877
> View attachment 100878
> View attachment 100879
> View attachment 100880
> View attachment 100881


Nice one pal. Looks exactly the same cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Jon.B

Body Nutrition

Pro Chem

British Dragon for orals


----------



## LutherLee

EAS


----------



## ws0158

medical inc im using its always bang on!


----------



## HypnoticParkour

Prochem juice and pro chem orals, i have some black cat adex but heard theyre oil isnt too nice


----------



## OrganicSteel

Wildcat Test Cyp & Ent and Fuerza Deca. Both smooth as fcuk.


----------



## rs007

Prochem remains my mainstay, with the odd bit of rohm and AP thrown in as and when. Tried Isis briefly, didn't rate it in terms of results/effects - looked real pwetty tho lol. Will probably be dabbling in ProAlpha soon, see what all the fuss is about


----------



## benki11

Balkan Ph...


----------



## Roider1

Fuerza Sustanon and Ge-tm tren e


----------



## squatthis

Used crius for my last cycle, and will probs again in future. But as I'm in thailand next one will be schering testoviron and an oral of some kind, not sure if danabol ds or anavar at a relatively high dose.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

Just got some signature pharmaceuticals tri test 300 and some of their deca.....along with some blue heart dbol. Winter bulk coming up, taking it back to the old school with test e deca and dbol!


----------



## Oscars

rchippex said:


> Alpha Pharma for me


How you finding alpha pharma?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Prochem


----------



## QUEST

Fuerza..


----------



## Huntingground

Only use Prochem. Don't need anything else. Still gaining after 3 years training.


----------



## rchippex

Oscars said:


> How you finding alpha pharma?


Its always been spot on every time. I wont use anything else for injectables.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Global Britannic

Bsi labs

Elite la pharma


----------



## jamster85

fuerza, am labs, organon


----------



## sconcau84

Fuerza are good products?


----------



## mark67

Using viper labs for my bulk cycle seems to be doing the job realy well


----------



## no1_gym

mark67 said:


> Using viper labs for my bulk cycle seems to be doing the job realy well


How you gettin on with these? what course you running? they always seem out of stock lately


----------



## mark67

no1_gym said:


> How you gettin on with these? what course you running? they always seem out of stock lately


Its good gear mate used the prop as a kick start and the test e and deca all smooth to pin got all mine when it first came out


----------



## JPO

Anyone here use EASlabs ! Cant find much info in them !


----------



## Live Young

Fuerza test 400 and there Dbols


----------



## RACK

Wildcat for me


----------



## GERARD_M

Using jdlegend stuff at the min and gainin really well!


----------



## Irish Beast

Fuerza mainly with the occasional odd thing thrown in. If I get something free or dirt cheap I will throw it into the mix!


----------



## BetterThanYou

Homebrew, but I would like to try some of that new stuff from BSI labs.


----------



## todski

have got some rohm tri test waiting for me in the new year


----------



## Merouria

Wildcat decatest 500.


----------



## J.Smith

Was wildcat but putting in an order for BSI


----------



## infernal0988

J.Smith said:


> Was wildcat but putting in an order for BSI


loved WildCat when i could get ahold of it, their sust & deca was brilliant


----------



## TheMeatWagon

Fuerza Labs for the win.


----------



## liamo69

TheMeatWagon said:


> Fuerza Labs for the win.


will be trying these from next week hope its as good as the isis im on at the moment


----------



## Milky

Currently ROHM but just recieved a load of Fuerza.


----------



## infernal0988

now that i have my old WC/PC/alpha source back i think im going to go with WC again


----------



## don1

Milky said:


> Currently ROHM but just recieved a load of Fuerza.


What's fuerza like then milky


----------



## BBaddict

I'm cruising on fuerza at the moment and will be using fuerza and bsi on my next blast,

The test e by fuerza is the smoothest test I've used, rate the lab highly


----------



## Gman81

Alpha pharma Test E

March pharmaceuticals Danabol Ds (blue hearts)


----------



## Milky

don1 said:


> What's fuerza like then milky


I havent used it mate TBH so cant really critique just yet.


----------



## Milky

BBaddict said:


> I'm cruising on fuerza at the moment and will be using fuerza and bsi on my next blast,
> 
> The test e by fuerza is the smoothest test I've used, rate the lab highly


This l like to read, possibly coz l have bought a sh*t load of it :lol:


----------



## dannnn

Prestige healthcare test blend and British dragon EU deca.


----------



## benki11

Stealth Labs


----------



## Leeds89

Leeds89 labs :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Alpha Pharma


----------



## Hartman

Vishnu Pharma..... Starting from next week, Vishnu and BSI


----------



## stuey99

een using KO Labs recently...north east based lab. Waiting on delivery of bsi atm...heard great things about their water based stuff!!


----------



## B.C.J.S

Just got myself some March ds dbol haven't tried then yet but sure they'll be good


----------



## zack amin

benki11 said:


> Stealth Labs


there quality still good? my cousin used to get loads of it last year, was some of the best gear weve ever taken, started to lose quality abit tho, but it was spot on at the time, massive gains


----------



## Guest

Not long started on Fuerza, Sus Deca and Dbol only been a week so cant really comment. Bit of a pip but prob down to not jabbing my glute for a good while.


----------



## danp83

wc and rohm both test tren blends..........no1 using zaralone????


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Burr labs and BSI


----------



## jamster85

i used zaralone t500 once, never again!! either it was extremely underdosed or just plain fake lol


----------



## jamster85

using fuerza super rip and test prop at mo! used there test 400 and tren e not long back, good cheap gear!! luv it! apart from the pip from the rip blend lol


----------



## mark90

isis test p


----------



## Galaxy

Hartman said:


> Vishnu Pharma..... Starting from next week, Vishnu and BSI


What vishnu products are you using?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

atm using bsi arimadex, proviron and mtren

Aswell as thi pharma oxys and testolic.

April cycle is bsi mtren ds, tren e, mast e, from bsi and finishing off with pro chem halo for 3 weeks


----------



## Hartman

Galaxy- trying to quote, but tapatalk is playing up.... Test e mainly, was using their bold for a while too


----------



## Phoneme

When available, I'm using pharma grade. Especially adex, nolva, clom, hcg etc. Otherwise I always go for unigen, Alpha Pharma, Balkan, PMP, Cyber. Just ended my 1 yesr long cycle based on those labs and I was extremely satisfied with the results


----------



## 28daymatured

Signature Pharmaceuticals, ive become addicted to their range!


----------



## sconcau84

28daymatured said:


> Signature Pharmaceuticals, ive become addicted to their range!


is a good lab?


----------



## 28daymatured

Yes i like it. i've tried plenty of others in the past but i am using Signature now and i like it.


----------



## nickynoo

bsi all the way


----------



## steeley

Looks like im the only one using European Union Labs on this thread.

Theyre an UGL out of Greece and without exception, every person I know who've tried their products rate them as good , if not better, than anything else.


----------



## Muzza1875

Signature pharma been using test p and the cut stack for about 8 days now.Good stuff.


----------



## buffetslayer

Unigen life sciences and alpha pharma


----------



## JustConsulting

FUERZA.....sust 300


----------



## Shaundasheep

Burr labs Test 400 and Tren A


----------



## xpower

Fuerza


----------



## trololoDROL

ShaunH101 said:


> As the title, what labs are you guys currently using?
> 
> I've not seen one of these threads in a while, so thought I'd start a new one!


prochem and aburaihan... well thats what im planning on doing


----------



## Edinburgh

Fuerza:

Test E

Tren E

Oxydrol


----------



## quasimodo

AS Labs for me.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

JDL


----------



## Development

BSI and Signature


----------



## JPO

Fusion for me !


----------



## dusher

BSI, TORQ, PC and pharma currently.


----------



## lifter69

bsi test prop and anavar.drslabs peptides.


----------



## jonesy1234cas

fuerza

cyber labs

alpha pharma

black widow labs was probably best stuff iv ever used but that ended years ago unfortunatly.... sl labs were very good too but they disappeared aswell, shame as both were very good!!


----------



## tonks79

Sukhemvit medical group for the first time and doing the job just as good as any ugl if not better than some.


----------



## RowRow

Diamond pharma test 400 and tri tren, black cat labs anavar, deca and mast

Bionic pharma test prop, soon to add bionic pharma sust and tren ace and test enth to the list


----------



## IronPhil

BSI test e for me. Bites a bit!


----------



## Rick89

tonks79 said:


> Sukhemvit medical group for the first time and doing the job just as good as any ugl if not better than some.


what compounds did you use mate, ive just started there test 350 compound and pip is a bit nippy only done 1 jab so yet to review results wise


----------



## Rick89

chilisi said:


> Moved to BSI Oxys, Mtren and Mtren DS.
> 
> Will look at WC Cheque drops next.


cheque drops, sounds fun I like you style you animal 

keep us informed would love to test these one day


----------



## cas

JustConsulting said:


> FUERZA.....sust 300


The esters look awesome in their sust, how are you getting on with it?


----------



## The Cheese

Currently cruising on 250ml Signature Test E 600 e10d. Also using 1ml BSI MTrenDS pre-workout a couple of times a week.

Already got my next cycle together for end of March - BSI TMTE, BSI Test E and Dbol.


----------



## bighead1985

Really interested to see how people get on with Fuerza labs


----------



## Milky

bighead1985 said:


> Really interested to see how people get on with Fuerza labs


Me too as l have sh*t loads of it here....


----------



## BettySwallocks

Milky said:


> Me too as l have sh*t loads of it here....


3rd week of fuerza dbol/test400/SuperRip cycle 11lbs up so somethings happening.


----------



## bayliss

seritexx t-bol


----------



## Donnie Brasco

DP (Delta Pharmaceuticals) Norditropin simplexx, pc prov and aro!


----------



## bigbudy

Ans updates Form the guys using fuerza?


----------



## AndyTee

Fuerza, Wild cat, Pro Chem, British Dragon.


----------



## Ricky12345

Pro Chem rohm and organon


----------



## Slight of hand

Bandura


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Currently jabbing WC, using ROHM orals. Only really use those two labs tbh.


----------



## Guest

Bsi and fuerza are my choices at the moment


----------



## CL0NE7

Med-tech, Rohm and Isis


----------



## fullyloaded

Isis at the mo


----------



## IronPhil

Just finished prochem, onto bsi now, then moving onto fuerza


----------



## xpower

Fuerza (test 400)

ZydexPharma (will be using soon still on dragon nutrition M1T)

prp-rip (25mg var 25mg winny)

pro-mass (25mg dbol 25mg oxy)


----------



## NSGym

Rohm, Fuerza, Genesis, Bsi


----------



## tom1234

Zydex Pharma and Fuerza at moment, pleased with both.


----------



## cuggster

started on Cypionax (Thai), now on british dragon (not original), also used Zaralone Tren (rubbish and under dosed), I dont seem to notice the aggresion either whilst on steroids, maybe it just shortens my fuse, good size though


----------



## 31205

EP euro-pharma


----------



## crazypaver1

Fusion test and tren and new prochem black edition EQ on its way


----------



## ritchie22

any ov u lads useing BSI?? what do u think just about to start there oxy's


----------



## jakob

Pro Pharma dbol atm. Also got some T400 and Tren by them but yet to run.


----------



## corporates

Wildcat, alpha pharma, british dragon


----------



## Professorx

Now on pct but : Alpha pharma, Synaptec, fuerza (just orals). Want to try fuerza labs for my next cycle with some Alpha. Loved the labs


----------



## chris6383

Oragon and march easiest for me to get


----------



## resten

Just finished ROHM, about to test BSI. Have Fuerza and ISIS as back up.


----------



## mrproc

Fuerza


----------



## gymrat2712

Prochem and casablanca.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

alpha pharma


----------



## smithy33

fuerza, and organon, jelfa


----------



## Vivid

Feurza (t400 and eq) and zydex (Var).


----------



## McGuire86

Will be, TORQ


----------



## Slight of hand

I think i'm the only person around using Global Solutions :mellow:

Everyone must have the same source in here!


----------



## jordidza

alpha pharma


----------



## Jimbo 1

B.S.I. for AAS Hygetropin HGH


----------



## Guest

Jimbo 1 said:


> B.S.I. for AAS Hygetropin HGH


What compounds you using mate?


----------



## Kung fu guy

Bsi for tren extreme, mtren and mtren ds, feurza for the super rip 240 oh and also bsi for mast e while on this cycle as I'm using long and short esters in both the tren and mast. Lovin the cycle and only on week 3, would use both labs again no questions but as luck would have it I've a new source with some top notch gear so will be swapping when all else is used up, will also cruise on test cyp after this cycle is finished in July. Cheers.


----------



## G-man99

Wildcat tbol, test/Tren.

So far so good and never has an issue with WC either.

I do enjoy ROHM as well


----------



## SickCurrent

Been on 4 months now having used BSI, Med tech and WC. [Ancilleries incl Chinese clen and novorapid slin.]

Currently running Med tech winny and WC test enan. The saga continues.....


----------



## samb213

rhom tt400 at the minute..after gettin real bad pip off bsi and wildcat and spending pretty much 12 weeks in agony ive finally found some pip free gear HAPPY FUKING DAYS


----------



## mal

isis sus and mast gtg.


----------



## Beans

Med Tech and Rohm.. Good stuff so far


----------



## RayZilla

Testex prolongatum, zaralone test500, genesis stanozolol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Global brittannic for me


----------



## Jimbo 1

Spawn of Haney said:


> What compounds you using mate?


Finished a Tren Test Cycle

Oxy Kick 100mg a day month

Test 400 1gm 12wks

Tren 200 500mg 10 wks

Been cruising on EQ 300 for 12wks 800mg- 1gm a week

Can't decide on next cycle


----------



## HammerHarris

Isis test 400 ( 600 mg p/week ) with superdrol as kickstart. Soon to use Fuerza 400 ( 600 mg p /week ) and finish the cycle with either Pro Rip or Winny ( Both Zydex )


----------



## Little stu

Cido and euro generic var


----------



## MakkaL

med tech solutions


----------



## Edinburgh

None at the minute - I'm off it 

But I shall be crossing over to the dark side again pretty soon


----------



## Hudson

Fuerza test e atm - good stuff, no pip, would defo use again.


----------



## Dead lee

Been on fuerza for a while now, been crusing on there test e for 7 weeks


----------



## Peasnall

Isis test 400 isis tri deca 300 and red lion dbol for me. Started a 12 week cycle toda.


----------



## mrbig!

Casablanca pharmacueticals...first time tried and loving this lab, not had anything this good for many years


----------



## Mindgate_Muscle

Crius Labs for me. Most noticeable gains for my pals and me. great gear in my opinion: Made, Measured and packaged to a bloody high standard (what it feels like anyway). Considering everything is 50/50 guess work for fakes these days, this is my new go to lab, and No pip for once!!

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH YYYYEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH DIGGIT!!!!!


----------



## Kung fu guy

Just started to use bio med labs and very happy with the compound, inj oxy and its legit as in I mean bloody good stuff lol, still love my bsi and fuerza but may change over to the new one as the price is amazing and no pip but growth is very noticeable in the first few days but then it is oxy. JMO.


----------



## Roider1

mppharma


----------



## Davie L

Euro Pharma

BN

Malay tiger.


----------



## Clubber Lang

be interesting to do this poll again, now that ProChem have disappeared :whistling:


----------



## Conscript

Clubber Lang said:


> be interesting to do this poll again, now that ProChem have disappeared :whistling:


Rohm still going strong though ;-)


----------



## Mark2021

Still on fusion pharma ATM but have fuerza when I run out to start


----------



## IronPhil

I'm using good old BSI (new batch) for squirtables, and Triumph Labs for my orals.


----------



## Kung fu guy

Still loving my BSI but also using bio med which is now my new no one, best I've used. JMHO


----------



## Poke

I'm guessing Fuerza will be one of the Most Popular used ATM


----------



## Dynamo-N

Currently using Wildcat and Delta Pharma - Delta is new, but so far so good! No PIP at all.


----------



## Guest

I've just sold a kidney to purchase 50 amps of AP Parabolin.

Coupled with some cido's and the odd bit of Bsi.


----------



## Rick89

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've just sold a kidney to purchase 50 amps of AP Parabolin.
> 
> Coupled with some cido's and the odd bit of Bsi.


now that is a cycle I would like to try

Heard damn right scary good gains from AP Para, a you say though tad pricey


----------



## TrenMonster

wildcat and bio-med currently


----------



## matchat

Unigen. Lovely stuff


----------



## DutchTony

Khem pharma


----------



## Dark_Ansem

no one with Gen Shi?


----------



## Paz1982

rohm orals and injectables atm


----------



## zack amin

Dark_Ansem said:


> no one with Gen Shi?


there not quite readily available mate, only certain areas have gen shi.


----------



## WilsonR6

Prochem test e & tren e

Triumph labs dbol


----------



## danbird

Crius, test E is working great


----------



## DrRinse

Zafa, Orbis, PC and a pile of blue hearts and yellow Anabols mixed together.


----------



## RowRow

Currently crusing on fusion test 500. gonna be blasting on wildcat sust/deca and orbis tool


----------



## engllishboy

Fuerza super rip, PC one rip from weekend on, and sampling the newer BSI TMTE


----------



## Diddums

Got myself some of eurochem's enanject. No idea what it's like yet.


----------



## Sully6000

Fuerza-Labs Test E


----------



## husaberg

podex teste e and decca.both 300mg/ml.i seem to be the only one on here using it though a couple have asked about it and left it when they found out no one had heard of it before so will do a little review..can honestly say am getting excellent gains..seems well dosed am only using 500 test e 300 decca and gained over 10kg last time i wieghed in must be 12+ by now and have dropped some bf thats in 6 weeks big strength gains as well 30+kg on bench so far (with what i'm repping with)..i'd stand by it and i'd be happy to use it again


----------



## Guest

Fuerza test and tren

Fusion test

Zydex dbol, when purchased.


----------



## Alanricksnape

This cycle I've used Alpha, Q pharma, fuerza, pro chem and ISIS.

The Q pharma has been the best for me so far, testex prolongatum. But wasn't a fan of only 125mg cyp per ml. Painless stuff though.

Fuerza given the most sting but has higher BA, also the propionate crashed so had to heat it to get it to drop back into the oil. Has worked well regardless though.


----------



## ssiws

Isis test e 250

Isis synergy 425

Zion dianabol 10

Pct,

Iso Clomid

RedSquare nolva


----------



## thoon

[email protected] NPP and Test Base

AS Labs Prop

Androlics and a few peptides


----------



## RowRow

Soon to be orbis lab Tbol. And wildcat sust and deca.


----------



## Lawrence 82

cant come soon enough, bought in already

[email protected] eq500

orbis tren e

zafa sus


----------



## Hoddsy

Puro


----------



## Shrugga

Alpha pharma & ISIS


----------



## chiqui

Pc fuerza bsi bits sum homebrew here an there.


----------



## Dan 45

Fureza labs Sust 300

Fureza and/or Zydex dbol


----------



## angelofdeath

last cycle i used unigen life sciences and will use again


----------



## G

Spinx Pharma currently


----------



## biglad90

Against the rules mate to ask about sourcing gear


----------



## craigyk

Zenik


----------



## Andrew-pd

biglad90 said:


> Against the rules mate to ask about sourcing gear


****... Apologies, shoulda known, reason I ask is because its tough to find some legit orals nowadays. Off to do some research


----------



## Edinburgh

Wildcat Deca/Test 500

ROHM D/bol


----------



## Chris86

Fureza labs Sust 300 and there t400


----------



## biglad90

Andrew-pd said:


> ****... Apologies, shoulda known, reason I ask is because its tough to find some legit orals nowadays. Off to do some research


Find the biggest bloke in ya gym and ask him lol


----------



## CompoundLifter

Casablanca Pharmaceuticals and Zydex.


----------



## AbsLikeThat

Global Solution


----------



## husaberg

just got some fuerza prop and super rip..funny how things turn out as a mate from local gym turns out to have the full fuerza range in stock and lives literally a stones throw away from me..as i said in original post i was using podex test e and deca and it's been good.. if anyone comes across it and is in 2 minds (as they will likely find out it's unheard of) don't hesitate it's defo g2g


----------



## bZT

ESP and Alpha PH.


----------



## RowRow

chilisi said:


> Added Apollo to my list. Deca 400 and EQ cyp 300.


As in eq cyp? Or eq and cyp?


----------



## RowRow

chilisi said:


> EQ with cyp ester


  what's the pip like on it?

I would love to try Eq prop myself


----------



## Therealbigbear

The best there is!


----------



## cas

Therealbigbear said:


> The best there is!


Which is? Lol

I think you need better gear, your tiny


----------



## Therealbigbear

cas said:


> Which is? Lol
> 
> I think you need better gear, your tiny


I use two labs

Precision anabolic

Signature pharma

And i swear youve not used gear till youve run these precision is unreal and signiture is just as good

I will not use anything else


----------



## Bad Alan

Therealbigbear said:


> I use two labs
> 
> Precision anabolic
> 
> Signature pharma
> 
> And i swear youve not used gear till youve run these precision is unreal and signiture is just as good
> 
> I will not use anything else


Signature pharma is great could tell the quality even from the two vials I used. Never heard of precision, maybe worth a go as got a blast coming up !!


----------



## Galaxy

Therealbigbear said:


> I use two labs
> 
> Precision anabolic
> 
> Signature pharma
> 
> And i swear youve not used gear till youve run these precision is unreal and signiture is just as good
> 
> I will not use anything else


Heard a bit about precision, small(ish) lab afaik?


----------



## Therealbigbear

Bad Alan said:


> Signature pharma is great could tell the quality even from the two vials I used. Never heard of precision, maybe worth a go as got a blast coming up !!


Did you buy through ) sorry didnt twig [about mentioning sources) Really good site was vey suspicious at first but spot on


----------



## Therealbigbear

Galaxy said:


> Heard a bit about precision, small(ish) lab afaik?


Small but high quality not cheap but worth every penny just hard to find stockists


----------



## G

might want to edit that.


----------



## Therealbigbear

G said:


> might want to edit that.


What the site?


----------



## G

Yeah, you've edited it already though. I've heard some good things about signature on other forums. Tempted to try one of their blends.


----------



## Therealbigbear

G said:


> Yeah, you've edited it already though. I've heard some good things about signature on other forums. Tempted to try one of their blends.


Good stuff mate not the cheapest but def high quality


----------



## deeconfrost

Alpha pharma and wildcat


----------



## Mason069

Alpha pharma

Induject 250

Nandrobolin 250

Can't fault it


----------



## Tom90

Cruising on 1ml Wildcat Test E right now, first time I've ever injected anything that's PIP free.


----------



## Chelsea

Tom90 said:


> Cruising on 1ml Wildcat Test E right now, first time I've ever I hefted anything that's PIP free.


Nice isn't it  even the high mg/ml stuff is pip free for me which makes life so much easier, great lab.


----------



## Tom90

Chelsea said:


> Nice isn't it  even the high mg/ml stuff is pip free for me which makes life so much easier, great lab.


I hefted was meant to be injected, fvcking autocorrect :lol:

I don't think I'll be switching to another lab any time soon, I think my next order is going to be for their Sust, maybe Tbol, Tren E and Varox


----------



## #13

Loads of Pharma, Med Tech, Wild Cat, fuerza and JL labs all in the "special" draw at the moment.


----------



## RoadRunner12

ATM

Pro Chem - tren e, mast

Chemical Solutions - test cyp, oxymetholone


----------



## xpower

Switched to Orbis Tren-e for a trial @ the mo


----------



## latsius

Excel pharma.. good stuff...


----------



## markj91

Delta!


----------



## markj91

Test 400 and deca


----------



## sprock

Sciroxx Pro chem and zydex orals


----------



## Jayst

Isis for me. Always been a smooth shot


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Precision Anabolics Dbol

EAS T400

EAS B300 (eq)


----------



## Professorx

balkan for orals

synaptec and fuerza for oils.


----------



## solidcecil

I'm currently using BSI, ROHM & BURR


----------



## danp83

GShock said:


> WC and keeping it warm


this but still getting a lil pip, nothing major but after using fusion which was pip free its a bit of a downer

also got there nandro test which has bout 3ml missing and wont be using the rest as its pip is to bad and makes me feel like **** for a few days after


----------



## Edinburgh

ROHM oils & orals


----------



## bail

Will be using neuro pharm test e, orbis dbol, orbis tren and neuro pharm m tren


----------



## g0hardorgohome

I'm using International Pharmaceuticals Supertest 450 right now. It's definitely legit.

Previously I used Bioniche Pharmaceuticals Testo-Med 400.. It was g2g too but 10ml vials didn't have 10ml in them.. Only something like 6-8ml, IDK. Gotta find out if that's the case with Bioniche Pharma's Bolde-Med 300 too because I'm thinking about throwing that to the mix soon. I know it's legit too and I think it's cheaper than other brands even though it hadn't full 10ml's in one vial..


----------



## Sambuca

Just apollo Torrip 301 at the moment.


----------



## Professorx

I tried fuerza : top

real genesis para : very very strong

synaptec = top for oils

SYD win : very good (mexican lab)

will try kalpa and dragon pharma : soons very good

zydex : very bad orals


----------



## theBEAST2002

cido, thaiger, body reseach, anabol etc


----------



## Alexg218

Im using HB Labs testE300 deca250 and dbol best stuff I have ever used

Used others like fuzera, prochem, rohm and synaptec. Synaptec was the only one who came close to what im using just now.

edit: forgot i used isis but that is the worst ive used BA content in them is way off!


----------



## tof89

Chemical Solutions


----------



## mills91

Professorx said:


> I tried fuerza : top
> 
> real genesis para : very very strong
> 
> synaptec = top for oils
> 
> SYD win : very good (mexican lab)
> 
> will try kalpa and dragon pharma : soons very good
> 
> zydex : very bad orals


I thought Zydex had a pretty good rep?

Nearly got some of their TBol a while back


----------



## tom1234

Switched from BSI to Zydex Dbol a while back and the Zydex was on par with pro chem I used years ago very good stuff.

Oils Vishnu are good to go and Wildcat usually spot on.


----------



## sprock

mills91 said:


> I thought Zydex had a pretty good rep?
> 
> Nearly got some of their TBol a while back


i used their DBOL was absolute toss


----------



## Freddy_bagdad

Geneza


----------



## man_dem03

Enhancement Labs


----------



## zack amin

rohm, pharma Pakistani sust, pharma English sust, infiniti


----------



## GeordieOak70

Malay Tiger atm test e


----------



## Buzzz_

Fuerza, prochem and puro labs


----------



## synthasize

Global Britannic test and Npp

Elite la Pharma dbol

Rohm anadrol


----------



## carrerarich

BIO - X so far so good!


----------



## mmc1234

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Just got some signature pharmaceuticals tri test 300 and some of their deca.....along with some blue heart dbol. Winter bulk coming up, taking it back to the old school with test e deca and dbol!


How did you getting on with this mate?


----------



## SuperiorBro

Puro Labs oils , Fuerza orals. Only seen 2 other people on here with puro...


----------



## The Cheese

Next cycle will be:

Fuerza Tren E

Insignia Test E

BSI Mast E

Zydex Var and Winnie (Pro-Rip)


----------



## biglbs

Alpha Pharma / Rhom and genuine items from Organon


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Alpha Pharma / Rhom and genuine items from Organon


Man after my own heart here.


----------



## liamo69

puro tren e.............3 weeks in starting to get bad dreams but nothing else as yet but seems legit,

signature test C hard to tell as switched from burr at high dose to lower dose with this but holding same weight last 6 weeks ,pip free

have bsi(havent used yet),isis(always good for me) and prochem here to but i find pro chem kills me with pip


----------



## 1010AD

Not many mention Burr or bsi anymore and not long back there where all the rage especially bsi. What's happened there then. Not long back I could of sworn bsi was a board sponsor, the lab was mentioned in every thread on here


----------



## Mike90

Unigen Life Sciences, Pro chem and Alpha pharma


----------



## Suprakill4

Rohm tren e

Neuro pharma test 400

Was using zafa sust 250

Happy with all of them.


----------



## LeVzi

Still using BSI, and Maxpropharma atm.


----------



## LeVzi

1010AD said:


> Not many mention Burr or bsi anymore and not long back there where all the rage especially bsi. What's happened there then. Not long back I could of sworn bsi was a board sponsor, the lab was mentioned in every thread on here


There was a whole heap of crap surrounding the whole issue, but thankfully it's all moved on now, and the labs have been around long enough for people to form their own opinions.


----------



## GeordieSteve

I've got a load of Burr labs stuff at the minute. Got test and deca but decided to run test only so I've got 3 vials not getting used. The misses hates me taking gear... she hates me wasting cash even more mind!


----------



## SteveMUFC

EUL


----------



## Merouria

Got some rohm primo im starting tomorrow


----------



## IGotTekkers

Nothing atm but soon gonna start on rohm NPP and test, with rohm methyl tren and med tech injectable dbol pre workout


----------



## latsius

IGotTekkers said:


> Nothing atm but soon gonna start on rohm NPP and test, with rohm methyl tren and med tech injectable dbol pre workout


U used rohm npp before mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers

latsius said:


> U used rohm npp before mate?


No mate never used npp..


----------



## latsius

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate never used npp..


What dose u going to run fella? Also double make sure u have a thread up about it. Got a mate wants to ise rohm npp. So tryna gt a little info pack together fpr him lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Wc varox , sb stanzol, switching to Delta var 50mg! Full orbis bulking cycle after that triple-x , test e, prop for 16 weeks!


----------



## IGotTekkers

latsius said:


> What dose u going to run fella? Also double make sure u have a thread up about it. Got a mate wants to ise rohm npp. So tryna gt a little info pack together fpr him lol


Haha sure mate. Will be doing 1ml (200mg) eod with a gram of test i imagine


----------



## johnnymctrance

XMS said:


> Fuerza and alpha xx


Whats the alpha like? which one are u using man?


----------



## infernal0988

Odering myself some Apollo 450 ES after Xmas & some Orbis Deca 300. Will be interesting to see if they are up to scratch , month after that im ordering some wildcat Tren depo & TriTest 500.


----------



## walesRisca

Any used med tech sus is it good to go and what other labs are good cheers!!


----------



## Buzzz_

Fuerza, prochem, puro, zydex and bionic pharmaceutical.

Alriiiight

Note: BP tren is good but by hell does the pip bite hard. Couldn't bend the leg for 3 days after very jab no matter what


----------



## Sharpz

JL Labs & Pharmachem


----------



## shadow4509

Stocking up for my next cycle now:

So far:

Cidoteston

Bayer testoviron depot

D hacks anavar

Southern research IPAM and mod grf 1-29


----------



## Super -ingh

Dbol blue hearts

Chemgenex test p

Burr test 400 (old label)


----------



## AirRock

I haven't hit sauce yet but have used other stuff from kinetic, innovagen. And IGF-LR3


----------



## Rodders27

Orbis


----------



## cas

Orbis test

Wildcat npp

Max pro deca

And getting orbis deca


----------



## Lazyballs

Gona start isis test e tri tren and var 50mgs tabs


----------



## Therealbigbear

Precision


----------



## Smitch

Thought I'd give Pharma a go and got myself 24 amps Zafa test the other day.

Amps are a bit of a pain compared to the mufti use vials that the UGL's use but hopefully it's good gear, just running 500mg a week with a 6 week kick start of 50mg a day of Signature anavar tabs that I had left over from early last year.

Got some BSI one rip I'll chuck in at the end of the cycle too.


----------



## ritchiedrama

Infiniti test e 250


----------



## Massless

needle said:


> Rohm Test E and Anavar


how are you liking the rohm test and var bro?


----------



## needle

Massless vagina said:


> how are you liking the rohm test and var bro?


Was a while back now buddy however it was good, lovely results + nice painful pumps lol.


----------



## Tasty

I'm using a mixture of Excel and WC at the moment, never faulted WC but I love this excel stuff!


----------



## Jeffers1966

Orbis Tbol & T400


----------



## Suprakill4

Jeffers1966 said:


> Orbis Tbol & T400


Off topic and not usually a fan of tattoos but any better pics of your tattoo on chest? Looks amazing in the Avi and bright colours!


----------



## bail

Neuro pharma

Wildcat

Might use some alpha pharma test e


----------



## Jeffers1966

Suprakill4 said:


> Off topic and not usually a fan of tattoos but any better pics of your tattoo on chest? Looks amazing in the Avi and bright colours!


That was taken straight after the cling film was removed , colour has faded since then , the flash makes it stand out as well , you would only be disappointed if see other pics ,,,lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Jeffers1966 said:


> That was taken straight after the cling film was removed , colour has faded since then , the flash makes it stand out as well , you would only be disappointed if see other pics ,,,lol


Ahhhh ok. Keep em then. Don't want any disappointment in my life. Lol!


----------



## markj91

Lazyballs said:


> Gona start isis test e tri tren and var 50mgs tabs


I'm just starting this with all Isis, how's it going so far mate? Are you var like a deep blue?


----------



## Rick89

excel labs ( not to be confused with excel pharma lol)

used there one rip but tren sides got the better of me so stopped, now running there tri test 400 and mast p seriously the best labs ive used by far


----------



## bigchickenlover

About 6 hours away from using NP


----------



## NotSoBig

NP Test E Currently


----------



## dazzaturbomad

med tech & british dragon.


----------



## durhamlad

just switching to alpha pharma test e only 500mg a week. Guy that's prepping me told me to drop the tren and mast and sorted my diet out


----------



## synthasize

Just had my first pharma jab ever. 1ml Organon Sust in the delt - hurts now!


----------



## hixy

TrenMonster said:


> wildcat and bio-med currently


How you getting on with the bio med


----------



## infernal0988

Using our friendly feline wildcat atm & loving it


----------



## G

Orbis for this cycle, getting on well with the t400 (in week 4) first day of tren ace today so will update in a week or two.


----------



## Loox

Alpha Pharma and Gencimed


----------



## 1010AD

Tasty said:


> I'm using a mixture of Excel and WC at the moment, never faulted WC but I love this excel stuff!


Excel labs has had some good reviews in my area so I've just put an order in

How's it working for you, what you using??


----------



## Tasty

1010AD said:


> Excel labs has had some good reviews in my area so I've just put an order in
> 
> How's it working for you, what you using??


Can't recommend it enough mate. Tren Ace and very soon Mast Prop too


----------



## syrop166666

Pharmacom Labs Test E 600 and Tren ace 100, very good stuff


----------



## Suprakill4

syrop166666 said:


> Pharmacom Labs Test E 600 and Tren ace 100, very good stuff


Test e 600!!! I bet that stings.


----------



## syrop166666

I does, the oil is very thick and takes ages to inject but I'm only using 300mg a week of test E and 100mg Tren ace EOD


----------



## 1010AD

Tasty said:


> Can't recommend it enough mate. Tren Ace and very soon Mast Prop too


Good to hear it, I've ordered the tri test and test prop and deca all excel labs


----------



## Jayster

ROHM Test and Tren


----------



## Loox

Pharmacom T 600 ? I think they have only T 400 ?


----------



## IronPhil

I'm using puro labs test prop and its kicking my ass!! Strong stuff!


----------



## Rick89

1010AD said:


> Excel labs has had some good reviews in my area so I've just put an order in
> 
> How's it working for you, what you using??


Ive used few of there bits have as many round my area with great gains buddy, just running there tri test and mast p currently and love it

you will enjoy


----------



## Rick89

synthasize said:


> Just had my first pharma jab ever. 1ml Organon Sust in the delt - hurts now!


ahh memories

used them for my first cycle remember limping round work with quad pip for what seemed forever lol

Lovely gear though, enjoy pal


----------



## synthasize

Rick89 said:


> ahh memories
> 
> used them for my first cycle remember limping round work with quad pip for what seemed forever lol
> 
> Lovely gear though, enjoy pal


Had been cruising for around 8 weeks before on 125mg/week and felt my sex drive start to drop. Had 1ml Organon Sust and by next morning it was back with a raging hardon


----------



## ryda

In my first week of using medical sciences test e 300 not read or heard much reviews but the ones I have read have all been decent


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Will be using protech labs and some left over isis stuff for next cycle, isis is great but can't get it anymore and can now get protech from the same source that's reliable. For what I hear there was a not so good pro tech lab a few years ago but I get the impression this is a new set up and not the same people so should be g2g. Will keep you all posted and get some pics up when I get it


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Has anyone else got any experience with protech yet?


----------



## husaberg

i'm using prochem 1rip too soon to tell what it's like though


----------



## Rick89

husaberg said:


> i'm using prochem 1rip too soon to tell what it's like though


how old is it

anything after 2011 batch i wouldnt bother lol


----------



## cplmadison

zydex winnie/anavar gtg

signature test-e only 1 week in so too early to tell if its good

waiting patiently for zydex oils


----------



## husaberg

Rick89 said:


> how old is it
> 
> anything after 2011 batch i wouldnt bother lol


2012 i thought it was still good in 12 ? anyway have switched to cambridge research


----------



## nickynoo

prefer to brew my own that way i know exact dosing.....it's the only way...


----------



## nickynoo

keep us posted mate.would like to know wot its like


----------



## m575

nickynoo said:


> prefer to brew my own that way i know exact dosing.....it's the only way...


As long as your Raws are ok


----------



## Dead lee

Using Cambridge Research prop, d hacks var and zydex provirion and it going very well.


----------



## Slater8486

JDL Test & Tren & Test 310 C & E


----------



## heavy123

Alpha pharma sust and tren a


----------



## Dan TT

Currently using Star Labs Test e 300....only up Yorkshire!


----------



## mrproc

currently on cambridge research mass 400 and dhacks t3


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

AS labs. So far, im impressed!


----------



## Mc145

Dan0725 said:


> Currently using Star Labs Test e 300....only up Yorkshire!


Im currently running this, you gettin much pip ?


----------



## Dan TT

Mc145 said:


> Im currently running this, you gettin much pip ?


First few weeks seen as it was my first time injecting but after 6 weeks in now i'm all good, no real pain. How's your course going?


----------



## Mc145

Only started with this course last week, my brother had some good gains with starlabs stuff but he was gettin some bad pip at first aswell, hope it clears off


----------



## nightshiftboy

Just switched from WildCat to NeuroPharm. I heard that NeuroPharm were trying trying to break into the market so I expected good results. I'm not impressed. Been using their test prop and have ended up feeling depressed, losing gains, zero sex drive and enthusiasm for anything at all. Also I'm very sensitive to test and usually need a good dose of Adex. On NeuroPharm I've felt nothing to the point were I've stopped using an Ai altogether. Basically it feels like carrier oil I'm injecting in. Gutted. So back to Wildcat it is, it's a bit pippy but at least it's good gear.


----------



## Chelsea

nightshiftboy said:


> Just switched from WildCat to NeuroPharm. I heard that NeuroPharm were trying trying to break into the market so I expected good results. I'm not impressed. Been using their test prop and have ended up feeling depressed, losing gains, zero sex drive and enthusiasm for anything at all. Also I'm very sensitive to test and usually need a good dose of Adex. On NeuroPharm I've felt nothing to the point were I've stopped using an Ai altogether. Basically it feels like carrier oil I'm injecting in. Gutted. So back to Wildcat it is, it's a bit pippy but at least it's good gear.


That's odd coz I was using their Test 400 and Tren E and I made some really good gains and hit pb's every week.

How much prop were you using? Usually prop isn't ever run that high due to frequency of jabs and the fact it's 100mg/ml so that's probably why you didn't need and AI.


----------



## Irish Beast

Was on Fuerza for ages but recently swapped for Chemical Solutions and its pretty awesome! Glad I changed even though Fuerza was good. Finally seeing gains coming steadily again. Using a far bit though


----------



## Tekken

anybody running noble labs?


----------



## nightshiftboy

Chelsea said:


> That's odd coz I was using their Test 400 and Tren E and I made some really good gains and hit pb's every week.
> 
> How much prop were you using? Usually prop isn't ever run that high due to frequency of jabs and the fact it's 100mg/ml so that's probably why you didn't need and AI.


I usually run it at 1.5ml EOD, not a massive dose but Ive run Wc prop at same dose and got all the desired effects. I'll give it chance and see if it improves. I've got some WC EqTrenMast in waiting which I'm going to run with prop and Winny. The last thing I want to do is run those without any test hence me trialling the NeuroPharm prop.


----------



## Suprakill4

nightshiftboy said:


> I usually run it at 1.5ml EOD, not a massive dose but Ive run Wc prop at same dose and got all the desired effects. I'll give it chance and see if it improves. I've got some WC EqTrenMast in waiting which I'm going to run with prop and Winny. The last thing I want to do is run those without any test hence me trialling the NeuroPharm prop.


Post of pic of the prop please mate. I have got 3 bottles for my next cycle wanna check if same.


----------



## Chelsea

nightshiftboy said:


> I usually run it at 1.5ml EOD, not a massive dose but Ive run Wc prop at same dose and got all the desired effects. I'll give it chance and see if it improves. I've got some WC EqTrenMast in waiting which I'm going to run with prop and Winny. The last thing I want to do is run those without any test hence me trialling the NeuroPharm prop.





Suprakill4 said:


> Post of pic of the prop please mate. I have got 3 bottles for my next cycle wanna check if same.


Fair play mate 1.5ml eod can mean test is as low as 450mg which personally I would never use an AI for because it would be overkill for me, defo give it a chance mate as id be interested to see purely because ive has such good results off mine.

As Supra said maybe post a pic for us as well to compare.


----------



## 1manarmy

zafa testonon...and sphynx mastE... cant complain so far but only 21 days in


----------



## J4MES

Orbis


----------



## nightshiftboy

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate 1.5ml eod can mean test is as low as 450mg which personally I would never use an AI for because it would be overkill for me, defo give it a chance mate as id be interested to see purely because ive has such good results off mine.
> 
> As Supra said maybe post a pic for us as well to compare.



















There you go mate. I don't want it to be crap gear, Im routing for it to come good. I just know my body and so far everything's on the decline, struggling to whack off over porn even where as before I'd shag a barbers floor I was that horny. Feels like I've just started pct lol. But I'll keep you posted. I'm going to try 2ml today.


----------



## Wallace86

Tekken said:


> anybody running noble labs?


Yeah I'm on Test E


----------



## Cronus

1manarmy said:


> zafa testonon...and *sphynx mastE*... cant complain so far but only 21 days in


I have 3 vials of their mast e and some EQ, you believe it's good stuff?


----------



## Suprakill4

nightshiftboy said:


> There you go mate. I don't want it to be crap gear, Im routing for it to come good. I just know my body and so far everything's on the decline, struggling to whack off over porn even where as before I'd shag a barbers floor I was that horny. Feels like I've just started pct lol. But I'll keep you posted. I'm going to try 2ml today.


Cheers mate. Mines same batch dates and loved it on day 11 - 20 of my last cycle but was high dose compared tk what your using, and I still struggle to whack off to porn sometimes lol.

Gained very well on my cycle before I got ill and have the same stuff to use on next blast (test400, prop) and not sure whether tren or npp is being added this time.


----------



## nightshiftboy

Suprakill4 said:


> Cheers mate. Mines same batch dates and loved it on day 11 - 20 of my last cycle but was high dose compared tk what your using, and I still struggle to whack off to porn sometimes lol.
> 
> Gained very well on my cycle before I got ill and have the same stuff to use on next blast (test400, prop) and not sure whether tren or npp is being added this time.


Typically now that I've slated the gear, my nips are tingling like a bitch. Hopefully it's game on.


----------



## HammerHarris

1manarmy said:


> zafa testonon...and sphynx mastE... cant complain so far but only 21 days in


Ive just finished on the mast E ( sphinx ) absolute bang on , Though not sure if il use it aagain , im sure my hair thinned !!!


----------



## Suprakill4

nightshiftboy said:


> Typically now that I've slated the gear, my nips are tingling like a bitch. Hopefully it's game on.


Too early to judge then you plonker lol. Get adex in unless ya going for the page 3 look? Lol.


----------



## nightshiftboy

Suprakill4 said:


> Too early to judge then you plonker lol. Get adex in unless ya going for the page 3 look? Lol.


I've got tons of Adex in. I'm super sensitive to test, even on 250mg of suss I get moon face and sore nips and have to run high dose of Adex. That's why I was convinced my NeuroPharm prop was bunk, as after a couple of weeks I felt nothing in the way of estrogen sides.


----------



## Suprakill4

nightshiftboy said:


> I've got tons of Adex in. I'm super sensitive to test, even on 250mg of suss I get moon face and sore nips and have to run high dose of Adex. That's why I was convinced my NeuroPharm prop was bunk, as after a couple of weeks I felt nothing in the way of estrogen sides.


Least ya feeling it now. My prop was def not bunk and was same dates on it. Someone did say that labels mean nothing though. God knows.


----------



## bail

Nuero pharma

Wildcat every now and again

Always wanted to try rohm but can't source it

Alpha haven't used in ages


----------



## snuden

Alpha pharma

Phoenix Remedies


----------



## Tekken

Ripping it up said:


> Yeah I'm on Test E


thoughts? i picked up some of their tren-e and deca during the sale


----------



## Taffy70

Wildcat

Rohm


----------



## liamo69

Noble...seems good but pip from hell..like nothing I have ever seen sadly.gear seems to be gtg tho but il be bining rest of mine.pip so bad I feel sick with it.


----------



## Tekken

liamo69 said:


> Noble...seems good but pip from hell..like nothing I have ever seen sadly.gear seems to be gtg tho but il be bining rest of mine.pip so bad I feel sick with it.


is the pip just from test or what else are you running?


----------



## Wallace86

The test e is good feeling it start to kick in. Week 1&2 pip was a nightmare but could have been down to virgin muscle, last jab I just heated it up a little and done a leg blast and wasn't as bad as 1st & 2nd week. But few have mentioned pip but only seems to be with the test e,


----------



## Wallace86

liamo69 said:


> Noble...seems good but pip from hell..like nothing I have ever seen sadly.gear seems to be gtg tho but il be bining rest of mine.pip so bad I feel sick with it.


Didn't think the pip was that bad I got sick from it lol. Week 1&2 was bad but I'm putting it down to virgin muscle, I find vitiman c & zinc and ibruprfein seems to do the trick and hot bath.

But the test is good, great strength gains etc, I still have anothe. Vial left so going to continue seems a shame to throw away cash for a bit of pip! But every1 different suppose.

How far on with cycle are you m8??


----------



## liamo69

Ripping it up said:


> Didn't think the pip was that bad I got sick from it lol. Week 1&2 was bad but I'm putting it down to virgin muscle, I find vitiman c & zinc and ibruprfein seems to do the trick and hot bath.
> 
> But the test is good, great strength gains etc, I still have anothe. Vial left so going to continue seems a shame to throw away cash for a bit of pip! But every1 different suppose.
> 
> How far on with cycle are you m8??


not faulting the gear at all.i think im reacting to something in it badly.have run loads of labs with bad pip before just man up and deal with it but this is killing me..last shot was saterday and my leg is still swollen and red..pain has eased a bit today.


----------



## liamo69

Tekken said:


> is the pip just from test or what else are you running?


Just test only mate all from noble


----------



## Wallace86

I found on day of pinning Glutes a good walk/jog and then later on I done a leg workout seemed to help a lot. Seems a shame to waste it m8! What about mixing it with eo?? Head that can help for pip I think  !

Was it a test only cycle you ran?? How long did you run it


----------



## liamo69

No only 5 weeks in mate to it each pin killing me .due to pin saturday again might give it one more go hope the body is used to it....or else il be swallowing pain killers like smarties again and dumping it


----------



## gdawgs

Wildcat test C


----------



## cplmadison

signature test e (replacing with pharmacom test-e as sigs out of stock) and zydex anavar + winstrol


----------



## cplmadison

Ripping it up said:


> The test e is good feeling it start to kick in. Week 1&2 pip was a nightmare but could have been down to virgin muscle, last jab I just heated it up a little and done a leg blast and wasn't as bad as 1st & 2nd week. But few have mentioned pip but only seems to be with the test e,


wimp


----------



## Wallace86

cplmadison said:


> wimp


 :tongue: haha no pip no manned up :thumbup1:


----------



## cplmadison

only had pip on my 3rd injection of sig test-e , 4th one went it today without pip too which was surprising as i got clen cramps in my side whilst jabbing my glute, needle was all over the place!

maybe it will be sore in the morning..


----------



## Lukiefisha

Has any one used British pharma eq? If so was it a good lab? Was going to run it with ROHM Tri test 400 can get it in EP med inc or alpha pharmacy thanks


----------



## durhamlad

Jabbing a combo of zafa sust and aplha pharma test e


----------



## Smitch

durhamlad said:


> Jabbing a combo of zafa sust and aplha pharma test e


I bought a job lot of Zafa, amps are a pain but it's decent gear.


----------



## durhamlad

Smitch said:


> I bought a job lot of Zafa, amps are a pain but it's decent gear.


It is but the amps shatter and batch 53 has terrible pip


----------



## Smitch

durhamlad said:


> It is but the amps shatter and batch 53 has terrible pip


I wrap the amp in tissue paper and it does help, they do seem to be varying thicknesses though.


----------



## G-man99

Smitch said:


> I wrap the amp in tissue paper and it does help, they do seem to be varying thicknesses though.


Mine are all different shapes at the top.

Most break off cleanly and easily but the odd few are tough.

Great stuff though


----------



## cas

Do any of you ever get shards fall into the oil?


----------



## Carbon-12

anyone used elite la pharma?


----------



## synthasize

Carbon-12 said:


> anyone used elite la pharma?


Using their dbol at the moment and its doing exactly what it says on the tin


----------



## pea head

Chemical Solutions

Pharma test e from asda chemist


----------



## jamiedilk

isis deca and test start tomoz cant wait


----------



## jimmywright

renvex labs


----------



## Cam93

Carbon-12 said:


> anyone used elite la pharma?


using their adex atm

used their dbol in past - ran up to 70-80mg thought it was ****.

currently using meditech anavar

isis deca blend

isis test e


----------



## jamiedilk

how u getting on with isis deca and test



Cam93 said:


> using their adex atm
> 
> used their dbol in past - ran up to 70-80mg thought it was ****.
> 
> currently using meditech anavar
> 
> isis deca blend
> 
> isis test e


----------



## evolution

Yes m8 good stuff


----------



## evolution

synthasize said:


> Using their dbol at the moment and its doing exactly what it says on the tin


I had them about 2 years ago but there orals were rocket fuel and there test was good. Elite la pharma


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Balkan and alpha pharma.

Well, using it next month.


----------



## evolution

jimmywright said:


> renvex labs


Any good


----------



## Endur0

evolution said:


> Any good


I'd also like to know as thinking about trying out some test prop.


----------



## Cam93

jamiedilk said:


> how u getting on with isis deca and test


Only 4th week in but libido is up, hopfulky the next week or two is where the deca takes it's toll


----------



## schonvergeben

What about Renevex Tren Ace? It isn't new, but I can't find any threat in forums. So does it mean, this stuff is bunk? In Germany I find nothing too. Just on eroids...

But I don't trust sonething when I just find informations in one place to a certain thing


----------



## ryda

schonvergeben said:


> What about Renevex Tren Ace? It isn't new, but I can't find any threat in forums. So does it mean, this stuff is bunk? In Germany I find nothing too. Just on eroids...
> 
> But I don't trust sonething when I just find informations in one place to a certain thing


I thought this about the lab I'm using only found like 2 reviews both on this site too but thought id take the gamble b pin, and 5/6 weeks into cycle I'm gettin good gains


----------



## Linked

Using pharmachem dispensary excellent results


----------



## Test-e

Linked said:


> Using pharmachem dispensary excellent results


heard their test has a ****ing mean pip.

Personally using sig pharma labs.


----------



## durhamlad

Cidotestone in 4 days time


----------



## husaberg

ryda said:


> I thought this about the lab I'm using only found like 2 reviews both on this site too but thought id take the gamble b pin, and 5/6 weeks into cycle I'm gettin good gains


what labs that?


----------



## husaberg

using orbis tren a and prop,with cr rip blend up untill next jab anyway ..as have some more alpha pharma testorapid for when orbis runs out and just landed 4 boxes of ap parabolin to take over from the tren a... to be fair i've got some cido amps,tren e and test 400 sat round also as have been toying with switching to longs just started genetech genetropin as well so happy days


----------



## ryda

husaberg said:


> what labs that?


Medical science it's called


----------



## husaberg

ryda said:


> Medical science it's called


ok mate i thought with you being local it may have been one of the few like podex that were just localised..turned out to be great deca though even though no one had heard of it


----------



## Irish Beast

Still Fuerza, went on CS for a while which was great but I pick up Fuerza so much cheaper I cant really justify the CS


----------



## ryda

husaberg said:


> ok mate i thought with you being local it may have been one of the few like podex that were just localised..turned out to be great deca though even though no one had heard of it


Yeh same with medical labs it only seems like it's available in NW England lol


----------



## Linked

Test-e said:


> heard their test has a ****ing mean pip.
> 
> Personally using sig pharma labs.


Not tried sig pharma before,, but there's NO pip with the pharmachem disp tests, tried t400 , enanthate, big blend, very slight with the rip blends, but that's me bein very picky ! I know others get no pain at all with it


----------



## mal

going to run ap cyp and oxy for a while...then cooper test e and sust.


----------



## 1010AD

Just got delivery yesterday of my next cycle

Test prop

Test 400

Deca 300

All Excel Labs and going off what Ive heard on how good this lab is I can't wait to start.


----------



## John J Rambo

Use Geneza Pharmaceuticals myself. Proper Bo.


----------



## RowRow

John J Rambo said:


> Use Geneza Pharmaceuticals myself. Proper Bo.


Are geneza still good then? Used them years ago and they were very good then


----------



## John J Rambo

RowRow said:


> Are geneza still good then? Used them years ago and they were very good then


Yeh they are excellent imo. I've used their orals and injectables with great results. One of my mates used their test and moaned it was bunk but he was still partying every weekend and eating rubbish. So many people still have no idea that diet is the key and expect the AAS to perform miracles.

They have a new test/tren blend out which I have ordered and will run later in the year. Looking forward to that.


----------



## dj case

delta nandro test 300

delta sust250

delta deca 300


----------



## Nara

Alpha Pharma Tren Ace

Alpha Pharma Test Cyp

Pharmacom Tren E (Prefer not to use this in the future)


----------



## Muthaphukker

Zydex.............


----------



## G

Switched from orbis t400 to sphinx test e for the last 4 weeks of my cycle, may add sphinx Winny as a bridge in a week or two.


----------



## Professorx

Nara said:


> Alpha Pharma Tren Ace
> 
> Alpha Pharma Test Cyp
> 
> Pharmacom Tren E (Prefer not to use this in the future)


Alpha produces tren ace ??? Parabolin is tren hex


----------



## Nara

Professorx said:


> Alpha produces tren ace ??? Parabolin is tren hex


Yes they've recently started producing tren ace in 10mL vials


----------



## Lowkeykd

European union labs


----------



## Professorx

What about Infiniti and Fuerza atm ?


----------



## MyHandsMakeYourFacePain

Signature pharma for me.


----------



## Jas

1010AD said:


> Just got delivery yesterday of my next cycle
> 
> Test prop
> 
> Test 400
> 
> Deca 300
> 
> All Excel Labs and going off what Ive heard on how good this lab is I can't wait to start.


Is this a rebrand of a Lab, or completely new on the scene? I ain't heard of them before,


----------



## sneeky_dave

Casablanca and now delta


----------



## Big_Me

sneeky_dave said:


> Casablanca and now delta


How did you get on with the Casablanca mate?


----------



## Felipe92

Galenika - Serbian pharma grade test enanthate


----------



## onemacmini

ROHM Labs until I my Wedinos Results came back as

Sample W001119

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 10/04/2014

Postcode: AL4

Purchase Intent: *Anavar/Oxandrolone*

Package Label: Anavar/Oxandrolone ROHM Labs

Sample Colour: Yellow

Sample Form: Powder

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects: Increased Strength

Unexpected Effects: Loss of libido, Atrophy

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): *Oxymetholone* 

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


----------



## LeVzi

Currently ROHM , Apollo and Guerilla.


----------



## SickCurrent

Scrotum labs as I'm currently natty.....


----------



## OmBal

GE-TMlabs and switching to Alpha Pharma


----------



## Mike90

Alpha Pharma sus 250


----------



## Sambuca

Just started Apollo torrip love the stuff


----------



## ryda

Gonna be using eifelfango and Cooper test e with androgen extreme tren ace


----------



## SelflessSelfie

Got a bunch of Renvex Labs gear for my first cycle in two weeks. Dbol and testosterone enanthate.


----------



## T100

Cambridge research for my first cycle, test E 300


----------



## spikedmini

Test e and Tren a both from renvex


----------



## SelflessSelfie

spikedmini said:


> Test e and Tren a both from renvex


How are you finding it mate?


----------



## spikedmini

SelflessSelfie said:


> How are you finding it mate?


5th week in now starting the tren today,

Test is g2g bro


----------



## Dead lee

Not all together but my cycle will be alpha pharma sus ,parabolan , npp, with excel labs prop and mast p as it stands


----------



## silver

prochem, excel pharma and british dragon


----------



## Raw meat 1984

Cambridge Research - not that impressed if honest.


----------



## Shaftie

Test Multidose and turinabol, both Renvex. Still waiting for the turinabol to arrive but the test is good. Also just finishing up the last of my Gen-Shi turinabol which was also good.


----------



## infernal0988

Sphinx pharma & wildcat right now only on sphinx.


----------



## Genmutant

Alpha and Pharmacomlabs


----------



## bail

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Cambridge Research - not that impressed if honest.


A good friend of mine is using their mast and

Test of some sort and var and he doesn't look like he's using a thing

(He looked the nuts last

Year exact same cycle diff brands)


----------



## Grosey

bail said:


> A good friend of mine is using their mast and
> 
> Test of some sort and var and he doesn't look like he's using a thing
> 
> (He looked the nuts last
> 
> Year exact same cycle diff brands)


Exactly the same here, worst cycle I've ever ran! Won't touch Cambridge again, trying to salvidge the situation now by switching to Alpha Pharma and short esters.


----------



## skipper1987

Excel pharma,neuro pharma and rohm. I like a good mix up!! oh and wilk be using either bristish dispencary or sb labs winny


----------



## Suprakill4

skipper1987 said:


> Excel pharma,neuro pharma and rohm. I like a good mix up!! oh and wilk be using either bristish dispencary or sb labs winny


I think you've used every fcuking lab going lmao.


----------



## skipper1987

Suprakill4 said:


> I think you've used every fcuking lab going lmao.


am like a kid i want to play with every toy in the toy box!!!! lol


----------



## Kiwi As

Schein Pharma


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> Excel pharma,neuro pharma and rohm. I like a good mix up!! oh and wilk be using either bristish dispencary or sb labs winny


Love mixin it up too :-D considering doing British dispensery anadrol's my entire test & deca cycle next.


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Love mixin it up too :-D considering doing British dispensery anadrol's my entire test & deca cycle next.


i have them on hand not sure if to use them yet? cant decide?? they look epic!


----------



## Alyion

Orbis and Alpha - the only two labs i've ever really liked.

Also running cambridge but too early to tell if its any good.


----------



## sot

Roider1 said:


> mppharma


 Are you still using it? are you happy with it?


----------



## kingpyn

Tren A and Test pro ---> geneza pharmaceuticals

Oxandrolone ------> vermodje


----------



## Kiwi As

infernal0988 said:


> Sphinx pharma & wildcat right now only on sphinx.


A tip if you will; does WC come in 10ml or 20ml vials?


----------



## synthasize

Kiwi As said:


> A tip if you will; does WC come in 10ml or 20ml vials?


Almost every product is in 20ml except for the EQ,tren and EQ, mast, tren blends and Trenrip 300 which are 10ml


----------



## Kiwi As

synthasize said:


> Almost every product is in 20ml except for the EQ,tren and EQ, mast, tren blends and Trenrip 300 which are 10ml


cheers mate

reps


----------



## Soul keeper

Alpha pharma sus.


----------



## Grosey

Soul keeper said:


> Alpha pharma sus.


How are you finding it? Just about to swap over from AP prop to sust


----------



## Soul keeper

Very good. Smooth to inject as I have been alternating injection sites between glutes and delts.

im now a whisker under eighteen stone at 5ft 10.

Using Alpha pharma sus 500mg a week and Casablanca test e at 250mg a week.


----------



## Jas

Not using anything at present. May in the future though - possibly Pharma grade test, Cooper Labs, Truimph or Alpha pharma


----------



## night06

renvex


----------



## ryda

Jas said:


> Not using anything at present. May in the future though - possibly Pharma grade test, Cooper Labs, Truimph or Alpha pharma


Pharma grade test is all I'll ever touch, got some cooper and eifelfango


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> i have them on hand not sure if to use them yet? cant decide?? they look epic!


Mate those oxy's are insane you can't get any better then them except maybe anapolons.


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Mate those oxy's are insane you can't get any better then them except maybe anapolons.


i went with british dispencary winstrol instead.


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> i went with british dispencary winstrol instead.


Also awesome!


----------



## Goose

Just started

Bayer schering primo

Old stock PC mast prop

Rohm Var

Bayer Schering Proviron

Pharma grade Aromasin

Hyge although hoping to switch to lillys soon...

Contemplating throwing some Omnadren sustanon in there.


----------



## FelonE1

Anyone done a cycle with Guerilla Test e?


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Also awesome!


have you used them? what dose did you run the winny at? i plan on 40mg ed for 7 weeks along with test,deca tren.


----------



## shorney

Zafa testanon

Zaralone tri tren / Infiniti soon


----------



## Jas

ryda said:


> Pharma grade test is all I'll ever touch, got some cooper and eifelfango


Cooper enanthate, how you getting on with it mate?


----------



## ryda

Jas said:


> Cooper enanthate, how you getting on with it mate?


Seems alright not long started my cycle so no difference felt yet, but it's very smooth to inject, didn't get any PIP either


----------



## T100

Test E Cambridge research, got some orbis tren A and dhacks winny on the way


----------



## ryda

My usually contact can't get my stuff out till next week so I've had to go through a different source and got me some renvex tren ace? Reviews are good but anyone on here got any personal experience with them?


----------



## IronPhil

ryda said:


> My usually contact can't get my stuff out till next week so I've had to go through a different source and got me some renvex tren ace? Reviews are good but anyone on here got any personal experience with them?


I'm currently running renvex test e, have been for couple months now, renvex seems spot on, I'm getting exactly the results I would expect


----------



## ryda

IronPhil said:


> I'm currently running renvex test e, have been for couple months now, renvex seems spot on, I'm getting exactly the results I would expect


Good to hear


----------



## SelflessSelfie

IronPhil said:


> I'm currently running renvex test e, have been for couple months now, renvex seems spot on, I'm getting exactly the results I would expect


How many weeks did it take before you started to notice the effects of the renvex test e mate? I'm using it with dbol, third jab Sunday coming. Started to notice muscle hardening and the dbol is ****ing mental! Pumps are actually painful sometimes.


----------



## ryda

SelflessSelfie said:


> How many weeks did it take before you started to notice the effects of the renvex test e mate? I'm using it with dbol, third jab Sunday coming. Started to notice muscle hardening and the dbol is ****ing mental! Pumps are actually painful sometimes.


Renvex dbol


----------



## IronPhil

SelflessSelfie said:


> How many weeks did it take before you started to notice the effects of the renvex test e mate? I'm using it with dbol, third jab Sunday coming. Started to notice muscle hardening and the dbol is ****ing mental! Pumps are actually painful sometimes.


Mine got me after the first week mate, I really rate it! I'll have to try the dbol, been looking for a good lab for a while!


----------



## MrGRoberts

Currently Orbis Progain & Dhacks Winny


----------



## T100

MrGRoberts said:


> Currently Orbis Progain & Dhacks Winny


Any good ?


----------



## humanchemistry

Orbis test 400 & deca 300, always rated orbis!


----------



## MrGRoberts

tom1981 said:


> Any good ?


only switched over to orbs pro gain last week. was using kissei pharma TTM

and only on 2nd day winny so can't comment


----------



## T100

MrGRoberts said:


> only switched over to orbs pro gain last week. was using kissei pharma TTM
> 
> and only on 2nd day winny so can't comment


Just curios mate, started orbis tren a this week and using dhacks winny for 3 week bridge, cheers anyway fella


----------



## Effloresce

GSL tren e

GSL winny

pharmachem test e

cruise then

norma test

bayer prov

alpha eq

GSL mast oxy an win


----------



## Oscars

How u getting on with the eifelfango?


----------



## PD89

Unigen test comp.. Never touching UGL test again.


----------



## angilonit

Hearing Vermodje a lot nowadays  .


----------



## Donnie Brasco

I've just a cycle if sphinx labs, test prop/test e and var 50, used the prop before and made me so Horney best I used was like a rabbit on holiday with the Girlfriend, will start a thread once I begin my cycle


----------



## Irish Beast

Pharma test/GH.

GSL EQ

Had a jab of renvex tren ace last night just to see if its any good but will probably not continue as I barely slept a wink. At least its decent!


----------



## Irish Beast

Im dubious of most labs now. WC are not bad. Fuerza went from brilliant to utter ****e. VMX I tried recently and was garbage. GSL is consistant so probably will only use it and pharma meds for the forseeable unless greed gets the better of them


----------



## ryda

Irish Beast said:


> Pharma test/GH.
> 
> GSL EQ
> 
> Had a jab of renvex tren ace last night just to see if its any good but will probably not continue as I barely slept a wink. At least its decent!


Had no problems sleeping on renvex tren ace at all but I'm not a big sleeper tbh


----------



## infernal0988

Irish Beast said:


> Im dubious of most labs now. WC are not bad. Fuerza went from brilliant to utter ****e. VMX I tried recently and was garbage. GSL is consistant so probably will only use it and pharma meds for the forseeable unless greed gets the better of them


Wc has always been around they are a ugl that range from ok gear to brilliant depending on batches.


----------



## MrGRoberts

just finished Pro Chem One Rip (2010-2013 batch)... painful as fvck thank god its finished :lol:

now starting DHacks Rip 225 :thumb:


----------



## JustConsulting

Alpha Pharma and Galenika


----------



## G-man99

Apollo Test E 250 new batch and also have Apollo Test C 200 to try as well


----------



## SwAn1

I've ran I whole vial of GSL not gained a single pound. I normally balloon just looking at test lol, maybe the other vial will be different.


----------



## Rick89

MrGRoberts said:


> just finished Pro Chem One Rip (2010-2013 batch)... painful as fvck thank god its finished :lol:
> 
> now starting DHacks Rip 225 :thumb:


the pro chem bits made in 2010/2011 were brilliant gear, after that they seemed to get worse and worse


----------



## jeffj

AM Tech pharma - prop

Alpha pharma - testobolin

Alpha pharma - trenarapid

Danabol ds


----------



## 31205

Had some guerrilla test e and deca Monday... Shoulder absolutely killing where I jabbed it. Not had a bad jab like this in ages!


----------



## cudsyaj

I just stick to the same labs been around for ages... ProChem, ROHM, Wildcat...


----------



## MrGRoberts

Rick89 said:


> the pro chem bits made in 2010/2011 were brilliant gear, after that they seemed to get worse and worse


yeah was good stuff, absolutely crippled me though lol


----------



## PD89

jeffj said:


> AM Tech pharma - prop
> 
> Alpha pharma - testobolin
> 
> Alpha pharma - trenarapid
> 
> Danabol ds


How's the am tech?


----------



## jeffj

starting the cycle next week mate. will let you know. got a load of it on a promo was 50% off as its a new lab. first impressions, the boxes and vials look very professional and clean. but its whats inside that counts


----------



## cudsyaj

MrGRoberts said:


> yeah was good stuff, absolutely crippled me though lol





PD89 said:


> How's the am tech?


Just got a load of Wildcat delivered so here's hoping


----------



## physique86

Dux said:


> WC Test500
> 
> Burr Tren E
> 
> British Dragon DBol
> 
> Evogene HGH
> 
> GHRP2 and Mod GRF1-29 from Peptides UK
> 
> NovoRapid Insulin.


How do you rate the peps from uk mate??


----------



## lachu543

Does anyone use Infiniti Labolatories?


----------



## jeffj

lachu543 said:


> Does anyone use Infiniti Labolatories?


not used them myself but seen them rated well a few times


----------



## G-man99

lachu543 said:


> Does anyone use Infiniti Labolatories?


Have used their Tren Ace in December and was good stuff


----------



## SelflessSelfie

Right now I'm not using any labs at all as I am in that 28 day period between my last jab and PCT time :thumbdown: ten days left then PCT time.

Actually I lied, I popped 160mcg medi tech clen this morning. :whistling:


----------



## 33105

What about renvex ATM? Their Tren and testo e still good 2 go?


----------



## ryda

raveya said:


> What about renvex ATM? Their Tren and testo e still good 2 go?


Recently used their tren ace

First time on tren and it done a real good job!


----------



## 33105

ryda said:


> Recently used their tren ace
> 
> First time on tren and it done a real good job!


How long did you run the cycle?


----------



## gymspaz

SelflessSelfie said:


> Right now I'm not using any labs at all as I am in that 28 day period between my last jab and PCT time :thumbdown: ten days left then PCT time.
> 
> Actually I lied, I popped 160mcg medi tech clen this morning. :whistling:


Brilliant post, very informative. Thank you


----------



## mrwright

gymspaz said:


> Brilliant post, very informative. Thank you


I concur


----------



## Fraser991

British Dragon and Wildcat for me


----------



## ryda

raveya said:


> How long did you run the cycle?


12 weeks


----------



## Mike90

Alpha Pharma/test e

Sphinx Pharma/tren e

Enjoying it


----------



## sockie

I've used alpha pharma,isis,as labs,pro chem,bsi,and a few more,,,but I started sphinx test-400 and deca,with oxy's,all from sphinx..put on a hefty 25 lbs,in april of this year,and finished in July done a cut with their test-p/tren-a,and var,to be honest I have never used gear like it,small bit of pip from the tren-a,but workable,went on stage at 13 stone 7 lbs lean as fcuk,just a few days ago,and placed 3rd in a class of 8.not bad for a first show,,best lab around for the money..I hope I didn't break any rules here but it had to be said,,great lab I'll be sticking with it for the foreseeable future,


----------



## Dux

physique86 said:


> How do you rate the peps from uk mate??


Always been happy with them


----------



## Dan TT

A lot of recent praise for Sphinx...


----------



## Flipper

I've just got myself some sphinx NPP to run next year, cant wait to try it out.


----------



## GettinHench

Renvex for everything for me atm .

Npp, adex, test 400, nolvadex, prop, dbol, tbol all renvex.


----------



## fredtes

ive also just started sphinx.. only 500 test e and 400 mast e thou..


----------



## steeley

Baltic Pharma test e and deca.

17 stone to 18 stone 8lb in 4 weeks.

Really really good gear, but mega pip from the test. Im going to have to add in some of their masteron to water it down. More gear, what a pity.


----------



## Mark2021

steeley said:


> Baltic Pharma test e and deca.
> 
> 17 stone to 18 stone 8lb in 4 weeks.
> 
> Really really good gear, but mega pip from the test. Im going to have to add in some of their masteron to water it down. More gear, what a pity.


More is better


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Starting sphinx Monday


----------



## Defaced

Mostly balcan pharmaceuticals/vermodje and unigen and was always happy with results.


----------



## wilfian

Isis and alpha pharma thoroughly enjoying both


----------



## HammerHarris

Chem tech Test/ Tren blend and Anavar. 4 weeks in so far so good- and very pip free !


----------



## Dench88

Put my first cycle order with chem tech if it comes it will bs a bargain for the price.


----------



## RowRow

Currently using Apollo/Infiniti and old fuerza stuff

Next blast will be noble labs and some of my left over fusion stuff from back in the day


----------



## cas

RowRow said:


> Currently using Apollo/Infiniti and old fuerza stuff
> 
> Next blast will be noble labs and some of my left over fusion stuff from back in the day


Used to love fusion, it was some of the best gear I used....I was growing daily off their npp!


----------



## Tom90

Fusion was good stuff. Used their rip blend at 1.5ml EOD, it was like injecting glass, but very good stuff.

Currently using Apollo NPP/Prop blend and Triumph Test E. Starting Blue Hearts and Apollo Oxys on Tuesday.


----------



## cas

Would be nice to know if they ever rebranded and started selling again....?

I remember when I emailed asking for a few bits and got an email back from north Wales police.. Then a few weeks later I got another email from him saying he doesn't sell anymore but he could point me in the right direction, I ignored the email in case it was a trap lol


----------



## synthasize

cas said:


> Would be nice to know if they ever rebranded and started selling again....?
> 
> I remember when I emailed asking for a few bits and got an email back from north Wales police.. Then a few weeks later I got another email from him saying he doesn't sell anymore but he could point me in the right direction, I ignored the email in case it was a trap lol


Always in Wales for some reason!


----------



## boricuarage

Balkan!! cant go wrong with pharma test..but will start NPP R.O.H.M labs


----------



## synthasize

boricuarage said:


> Balkan!! cant go wrong with pharma test..but will start NPP R.O.H.M labs


Balkan isn't pharma, it's a well-branded UGL from eastern Europe


----------



## boricuarage

synthasize said:


> Balkan isn't pharma, it's a well-branded UGL from eastern Europe


You have a proven link?.I see many different opinions..Wither its HG or not, but they come in Amps...and why the hell the called balkan pharma and not balkan labs?


----------



## synthasize

boricuarage said:


> You have a proven link?.I see many different opinions..Wither its HG or not, but they come in Amps...and why the hell the called balkan pharma and not balkan labs?


They sell products that have never been made for human medical administration, like tren.

They use amps because they look more professional and they call themselves 'pharma' because it makes people believe it's human grade, just like Alpha Pharma. I don't doubt it's good quality, in fact it gets great reviews, just pointing it out. It may well be licensed as an official pharma grade lab wherever it comes from


----------



## boricuarage

synthasize said:


> They sell products that have never been made for human medical administration, like tren.
> 
> They use amps because they look more professional and they call themselves 'pharma' because it makes people believe it's human grade, just like Alpha Pharma. I don't doubt it's good quality, in fact it gets great reviews, just pointing it out. It may well be licensed as an official pharma grade lab wherever it comes from


Interesting...The stuff its great without a doubht...Was thinking about alpha pharm parabolin, but there stuff is expensive


----------



## synthasize

boricuarage said:


> Interesting...The stuff its great without a doubht...Was thinking about alpha pharm parabolin, but there stuff is expensive


Yeah I've seen countless great reviews of Balkan, and I think they've been around a while, just never a lab I've seen any of my sources carrying! Alpha Pharma is expensive yeah, but I can't compare prices because I don't know how much Balkan stuff goes for


----------



## boricuarage

synthasize said:


> Yeah I've seen countless great reviews of Balkan, and I think they've been around a while, just never a lab I've seen any of my sources carrying! Alpha Pharma is expensive yeah, but I can't compare prices because I don't know how much Balkan stuff goes for


 ..not a bad price at all...almost the same if u by it online, but maybe a little bit more with shipping cost


----------



## boricuarage

synthasize said:


> Yeah I've seen countless great reviews of Balkan, and I think they've been around a while, just never a lab I've seen any of my sources carrying! Alpha Pharma is expensive yeah, but I can't compare prices because I don't know how much Balkan stuff goes for


What do you think about ROHM...heard its high quality stuff


----------



## synthasize

boricuarage said:


> 20 amps i can get for 110 euros...face2face...not a bad price at all...almost the same if u by it online, but maybe a little bit more with shipping cost


I would remove that price mate, you're not allowed to post gear prices on this forum.


----------



## boricuarage

synthasize said:


> I would remove that price mate, you're not allowed to post gear prices on this forum.


**** I forgot...thans bud...edit


----------



## synthasize

boricuarage said:


> What do you think about ROHM...heard its high quality stuff


Rohm gets pretty solid reviews and they have been around a long time which is good. I've only ever used anadrol by them, and it was good, not as good as pharma obviously but no worse than any other UG lab anadrol I've used


----------



## boricuarage

synthasize said:


> Rohm gets pretty solid reviews and they have been around a long time which is good. I've only ever used anadrol by them, and it was good, not as good as pharma obviously but no worse than any other UG lab anadrol I've used


I'm looking foward to NPP...I tried alot of UGL lab stuff and sadly they didnt give me good results...especially tren...could of been underdosed though


----------



## synthasize

boricuarage said:


> I'm looking foward to NPP...I tried alot of UGL lab stuff and sadly they didnt give me good results...especially tren...could of been underdosed though


What tren have you used?


----------



## boricuarage

synthasize said:


> What tren have you used?


To be honest I do not even know....it was years ago and it came from poland...


----------



## UkWardy

Using Alpha Pharma Testobolin at the minute, smooth as you like! Also using Dhacks Tren A. Only 3 days in though


----------



## musclemate

Alpha Pharma and Neuro Pharma


----------



## skipper1987

musclemate said:


> Alpha Pharma and Neuro Pharma


What are you using from neuro at the moment? I have used there t400,tren e. Test e dbol winstrol and just orders some Oxys hope they are better than the D-hacks Oxys!


----------



## ryda

boricuarage said:


> To be honest I do not even know....it was years ago and it came from poland...


Androgen xtreme? It's very popular with the poles round Manchester


----------



## 33105

Anyone who tried Titan healthcare?


----------



## infernal0988

Going on Prostasia labs soon


----------



## steve stone

Any1 herd of prostasia labs. Quite new im on their tren e 200.


----------



## steve stone

On prostasia tren e. Any1 herd of it.


----------



## infernal0988

steve stone said:


> On prostasia tren e. Any1 herd of it.


I have i am using it right now will be honest & logg my progress , as i'v only just started my cycle.


----------



## Fraser991

Hacks + Med Tech


----------



## no1dnbhead

Grunty-Boii said:


> Hacks + Med Tech


Love med tech gear!!


----------



## H_JM_S

Wilcat and Neuro Pharma


----------



## G

Just waiting for a delivery of apollo 450e. I'm hoping 3 ml a week will give me a decent cycle.


----------



## steve stone

Just got this new stuff looks ok. Any 2 herd of it.. prostasia labs


----------



## steve stone

Is it a good lab ye . Ive always used isis or. Pro chem


----------



## 31205

steve stone said:



> Is it a good lab ye . Ive always used isis or. Pro chem


If you quote the person you're replying to, they'll get a notification and there's more chance of them replying.


----------



## steve stone

Look ok stuff dun it.. new lab


----------



## TrenFury

Pharmacom Here


----------



## PUMPkin

How's it going with pharmacom? Their packaging looks so good, brainwashes me into thinking it's top quality when I really have no idea


----------



## JPO

Using BSF labs , Pretty new i think , it getting big up here around the northwest , 500 mg sust and 100mg of anavar , weight and strength are flying up veins are popping only downside if ****in shin pumps from the var.


----------



## jozifp103

Euro-Pharmacies, amazing stuff, every time.


----------



## mcfly666

Apollo, Dhacks, just finished ISIS


----------



## steve stone

How it goin with prostasia.


----------



## steve stone

infernal0988 said:


> I have i am using it right now will be honest & logg my progress , as i'v only just started my cycle.


Hows prostasia goin . Just want more feed back o it.



infernal0988 said:


> I have i am using it right now will be honest & logg my progress , as i'v only just started my cycle.


----------



## LeVzi

Currently using 3.

Iranian Test, Guerilla and AMD.


----------



## infernal0988

steve stone said:


> Hows prostasia goin . Just want more feed back o it.


Pretty damn good tbh i must admit i was abit dubious about the lab at first, but i have to say i'm Impressed so far


----------



## Deano123

Currently using :

Signature Pharma Cut Stack Depot and Pro Chem Anavar

I have 900 British Dispensary Dbol that I can't take because of the painfull back pumps (I already have a fckud back)

Got just under 100 Lixus Oxys and just under 100 Lixus Winstrol that I will use at some point never used any of them before, although I have a feeling Winstrol is going to give me sore joints/back pumps ... not sure if OXYs are known for this.

Also, half a 10ml left of Med N-Max that I can't take because of chest lumps !

I am limited to what I can take gear wise it seems I'm prone to sides


----------



## 7878

I've been lurking here a while but this is a great board, I'm from the U.S., I've been using ARL labs

From Russia, I'm surprised to not see any one mentioning them on here....have you guys heard

Anything good or bad about ARL?.....there Tren is some of the strongest I've tried, especially the

Tren suspension....


----------



## 31205

Deano123 said:


> Currently using :
> 
> Signature Pharma Cut Stack Depot and Pro Chem Anavar
> 
> I have 900 British Dispensary Dbol that I can't take because of the painfull back pumps (I already have a fckud back)
> 
> Got just under 100 Lixus Oxys and just under 100 Lixus Winstrol that I will use at some point never used any of them before, although I have a feeling Winstrol is going to give me sore joints/back pumps ... not sure if OXYs are known for this.
> 
> Also, half a 10ml left of Med N-Max that I can't take because of chest lumps !
> 
> I am limited to what I can take gear wise it seems I'm prone to sides


Read other day that lixus gear is terrible? Used some about ten years ago and thought it was good but apparently gone well down hill since?


----------



## 31205

LeVzi said:


> Currently using 3.
> 
> Iranian Test, Guerilla and AMD.


What you using from guerrilla labs mate? Was a bit dubious when I bought guerrilla stuff cos was pretty cheap but we'll impressed with it.


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> What you using from guerrilla labs mate? Was a bit dubious when I bought guerrilla stuff cos was pretty cheap but we'll impressed with it.


My last cycle was cut short at 6 weeks but I was on Guerilla test e and it was legit. I was horny as ****. Greasy skin. Felt great and starting to look good and get strong.


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> My last cycle was cut short at 6 weeks but I was on Guerilla test e and it was legit. I was horny as ****. Greasy skin. Felt great and starting to look good and get strong.


Same mate! Gear has never affected my sex drive until I tried guerrilla test e. Was only doing 500mg a week as well.


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Same mate! Gear has never affected my sex drive until I tried guerrilla test e. Was only doing 500mg a week as well.


It was my first cycle. Doing 500mg a week and it was ridiculous. Was getting random boners on way back from gym/making food haha


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> It was my first cycle. Doing 500mg a week and it was ridiculous. Was getting random boners on way back from gym/making food haha


Hahaha!!!! You not tried anything else from that lab? Started tren e and mast e test e last Monday.


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Hahaha!!!! You not tried anything else from that lab? Started tren e and mast e test e last Monday.


Nah that was my first aas cycle. Currently 15 days in on 500mg of Sphinx but the next vial is Guerilla


----------



## synthasize

FelonE said:


> Nah that was my first aas cycle. Currently 15 days in on 500mg of Sphinx but the next vial is Guerilla


How you finding the Sphinx mate?


----------



## FelonE1

synthasize said:


> How you finding the Sphinx mate?


Got proper greasy skin already and have noticeably filled out but I was off for 3 months so that's probably why. I do feel good so far but no increased libido just yet,might be too soon. Jabbed yesterday and leg started aching last night so thought I was gonna wake up with some pip but it feels fine today.


----------



## LeVzi

sen said:


> What you using from guerrilla labs mate? Was a bit dubious when I bought guerrilla stuff cos was pretty cheap but we'll impressed with it.


Been using the deca for a while. Nice and smooth, and doing what nandralone does best, keeping the joints oiled and helping me recomp nicely. I've used their tren E and test and the TMTE, all were nice for me too, the test E was potent as fk. Was cruising on 250mg of pharma for a while, then decided to add in 500mg of Guerilla test, and next thing BOOM gyno symptoms a plenty, sent me running for the adex. So was good stuff.


----------



## 31205

LeVzi said:


> Been using the deca for a while. Nice and smooth, and doing what nandralone does best, keeping the joints oiled and helping me recomp nicely. I've used their tren E and test and the TMTE, all were nice for me too, the test E was potent as fk. Was cruising on 250mg of pharma for a while, then decided to add in 500mg of Guerilla test, and next thing BOOM gyno symptoms a plenty, sent me running for the adex. So was good stuff.


Yeah I'm surprised it doesn't get mentioned more on here. Not many seem to use it. I'd probably say it's my favourite lab and prices are spot on.


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Yeah I'm surprised it doesn't get mentioned more on here. Not many seem to use it. I'd probably say it's my favourite lab and prices are spot on.


Agreed


----------



## synthasize

FelonE said:


> Got proper greasy skin already and have noticeably filled out but I was off for 3 months so that's probably why. I do feel good so far but no increased libido just yet,might be too soon. Jabbed yesterday and leg started aching last night so thought I was gonna wake up with some pip but it feels fine today.


Cheers mate. Tbh if you haven't been on long I wouldn't expect much of a sex drive increase from enanthate yet. I'm going to be using their sustanon, tren ace and EQ from next week and heard some really good reviews which is always nice!


----------



## Thomasfreddy

Valkyrie sus and npp

Pro pharma tren a


----------



## 33105

Anyone here using renvex tren e??


----------



## trainiac

In Greece, we don't get the items that are listed in the poll. Normally, I use a mix of pharma products and Global Anabolics (no issues with it). Med-Tech was pretty good too (not local - I have a UK connection). Now using Novocrine and super happy.


----------



## roger..01

What do you guys think about nomad labs ?


----------



## Ekseliksis

Roid+ (I got them by fluke) and Norma (prescribed by doc)



trainiac said:


> In Greece, we don't get the items that are listed in the poll. Normally, I use a mix of pharma products and Global Anabolics (no issues with it). Med-Tech was pretty good too (not local - I have a UK connection). Now using Novocrine and super happy.


In Greece Its easy to get pharma grade. Do not go for UGL ****.


----------



## Clubber Lang

just switched over to Baltic Sust from AP. Its giving me spots within the first few days, not sure if down to potency or carrier oil ha.


----------



## G-man99

FelonE said:


> Agreed


Told you it was good mate ;-)


----------



## FelonE1

G-man99 said:


> Told you it was good mate ;-)


Lol You weren't wrong mate :beer:


----------



## sgtsniff

synthasize said:


> Cheers mate. Tbh if you haven't been on long I wouldn't expect much of a sex drive increase from enanthate yet. I'm going to be using their sustanon, tren ace and EQ from next week and heard some really good reviews which is always nice!


Alright mate How's things? Did you get bloods done after your cycle? I assume you're fully recovered now?


----------



## trainiac

Ekseliksis said:


> Roid+ (I got them by fluke) and Norma (prescribed by doc)
> 
> In Greece Its easy to get pharma grade. Do not go for UGL ****.


Only norma test enan 250 x 1ml, and another brand deca 50mg x 1ml (which no one wants anyway). Every other AAS is from your friendly, sometimes overpriced local dealer or the internet.


----------



## TrenFury

Anyone using pharmacom with good results?


----------



## MrGRoberts

Neuro Pharma Mass400 + Anavar


----------



## TRT lifter

Anyone used Noble aromasin, or Zentiva exemestane? Both good to go?


----------



## infernal0988

boxer939 said:


> I wont use d-hacks again. Absolute garbage oil. struggled for about 8 weeks or so to maintain anything never mind gain. Im going back to pharma, got some cidotestin


My source stopped selling them cause of all the bad reviews & feedback.


----------



## infernal0988

boxer939 said:


> cido or dhacks?


Dhacks


----------



## paris.anderson

excel-pharma and rohm labs

used signature but not since the controversy


----------



## Donnie Brasco

New poll needs to be started as some of above labs gone or more new ones,


----------



## swoliosis

Cambridge research


----------



## notdorianyates

topdog said:


> New poll needs to be started as some of above labs gone or more new ones,


Yep, new poll with options would be good.

how do we do this? Original op's not posted on the forum in a while.


----------



## dbowling2003

Alpha pharma, Body nutrition and Excel Pharma


----------



## DaveCW

Alpha Pharma.


----------



## dbowling2003

Alpha pharma, Body nutrition and Excel Pharma


----------



## steve stone

infernal0988 said:


> Going on Prostasia labs
> 
> ive just got 2 prostasia tren e . Feel ill sweats angry. Sides r horrible. Guessing its very strong. Lol. You used prostasia before .


----------



## keikai73

Im on the prostasia tren e, just a couple of ml a week though, its strong, sweats, insomnia, not angry just snappy, not killed the wife yet and ive started grinding my teeth for some reason lol


----------



## H_JM_S

MrGRoberts said:


> Neuro Pharma Mass400 + Anavar


Their anavar is quality ... recently switched to their stanazol and I'm equally impressed!


----------



## Mingster

Some of you newbies need to familiarise yourselves with the rules before you get banned...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html

And don't forget...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/250128-posting-websites-aas-prohormones-serms-pct-hgh-peptides-fatburners.html


----------



## paris.anderson

TommyBananas said:


> Triumph


Really? My bud bought these months back said he should've known that the gear was terrible esp at the price and the look of the outside. I wouldn't judge on the look because I was reeled into Rohm labs and it looks so simple plain nothing to give me a hard on whereas excel pharma I love it too and they look like the fanciest lab since genesis!


----------



## TommyBananas

paris.anderson said:


> Really? My bud bought these months back said he should've known that the gear was terrible esp at the price and the look of the outside. I wouldn't judge on the look because I was reeled into Rohm labs and it looks so simple plain nothing to give me a hard on whereas excel pharma I love it too and they look like the fanciest lab since genesis!


Triumph is king.


----------



## Roid-Rage

Voted other, I have run Genshi Test E, Tren E, Boldenone and dbols and they all did what you would expect but I don't have anything to compare on PIP and gains etc. so I am now going to switch to Geneza for a cycle, anyone used these?


----------



## infernal0988

Roid-Rage said:


> Voted other, I have run Genshi Test E, Tren E, Boldenone and dbols and they all did what you would expect but I don't have anything to compare on PIP and gains etc. so I am now going to switch to Geneza for a cycle, anyone used these?


Always wanted to try gen-shi its been around for ages , & looks the part .


----------



## Frandeman

I do geneza pharmaceuticals...

All been spot on...

Test...deca..dbol.

Next one TREN


----------



## Roid-Rage

infernal0988 said:


> Always wanted to try gen-shi its been around for ages , & looks the part .


This is exactly why I used it, their website looks the part and well developed for a UG, couldn't find any negative feedback on them and their website also does source check for authorised sellers.

Their professional line has higher mg / ml but still not as high as other UGs and limited selection although they have all the basics, I can vouch for the following products made by Genshi; test e , tren e, eq, nolv, adex, clomid and dbol.

I don't have anything to compare it to but based on research and using it I would say a little more pip and a bit more expensive than some others but dosed good and sterile.


----------



## Roid-Rage

Frandeman said:


> I do geneza pharmaceuticals...
> 
> All been spot on...
> 
> Test...deca..dbol.
> 
> Next one TREN


That's good to know, someone I know pointed me towards "the website" that sell other lines but apparently are the UG that make these so I thought about switching to them for my next cycle which coincidently will be test and deca.


----------



## Frandeman

I Always check3d the code

Came always good


----------



## Mason069

Renvex tren A and test E, I had to stop the tren A at week 4, no sleep and too much stress, it's one hell of a strong compound ha


----------



## Roid-Rage

Frandeman said:


> I Always check3d the code
> 
> Came always good


Oh right ye will order some and check them out then cheers mate


----------



## Deano123

I am nearly 5 weeks into Signature Pharma Cut Stack Depot:

2ml per week so...

400mg Test D

200mg Tren E

200mg Mast E

My strength is through the roof, I just wanted to try Tren E so 200mg P/W just to see if the sides were OK and so for not noticed any Tren sides as compare to Ace ... Wondering if 5 weeks into it is enough to know I can handle it before doubling the dose ?


----------



## QPRsteve13

Dhacks, Pro pharma, Rohm.

Gonna stick with Rohm and d hacks in future, pro pharma has been pants imo


----------



## Roid-Rage

Deano123 said:


> I am nearly 5 weeks into Signature Pharma Cut Stack Depot:
> 
> 2ml per week so...
> 
> 400mg Test D
> 
> 200mg Tren E
> 
> 200mg Mast E
> 
> My strength is through the roof, I just wanted to try Tren E so 200mg P/W just to see if the sides were OK and so for not noticed any Tren sides as compare to Ace ... Wondering if 5 weeks into it is enough to know I can handle it before doubling the dose ?


I would say no to be honest the good effects i.e. gains and strength will have started to manifest but in my experience the negative side effects build up over the next few weeks, I would leave it to end of week 6 at least but that depends on your tolerance and experience to be honest. Sounds like a good mixture though mate especially with the Test D meaning you can stop pinning it all at the same time.


----------



## paris.anderson

QPRsteve13 said:


> Dhacks, Pro pharma, Rohm.
> 
> Gonna stick with Rohm and d hacks in future, pro pharma has been pants imo


what rohm labs products do you favour?

i found their thermolipid to be amazing and the shakes were unreal at first i got a weird sensation of it but i jumped the gun too quick as it is strong for virgins

i googled rohm labs mptm but i cant find anything about peoples gains just talk about toxic and debating if it is or not etc

what about their tren a?


----------



## QPRsteve13

paris.anderson said:


> what rohm labs products do you favour?
> 
> i found their thermolipid to be amazing and the shakes were unreal at first i got a weird sensation of it but i jumped the gun too quick as it is strong for virgins
> 
> i googled rohm labs mptm but i cant find anything about peoples gains just talk about toxic and debating if it is or not etc
> 
> what about their tren a?


Only know there var and pct


----------



## synthasize

Just about to go into my 2nd week of my new cycle with sphinx gear. Running:

1000mg sustanon

600mg tren ace

900mg EQ

60mg D-hacks dbol off days

80mg D-hacks dbol training days

Put on 5lbs in a week so the dbol is good to go! The sphinx gear has been very impressive, virtually no pip even 2ml tren in the quad. Running 2ml tren Monday/Wednesday/Friday and so now had 3x 2ml jabs and starting to get the feeling, hotter, sleep quality declining and noticeable strength increases


----------



## infernal0988

synthasize said:


> Just about to go into my 2nd week of my new cycle with sphinx gear. Running:
> 
> 1000mg sustanon
> 
> 600mg tren ace
> 
> 900mg EQ
> 
> 60mg D-hacks dbol off days
> 
> 80mg D-hacks dbol training days
> 
> Put on 5lbs in a week so the dbol is good to go! The sphinx gear has been very impressive, virtually no pip even 2ml tren in the quad. Running 2ml tren Monday/Wednesday/Friday and so now had 3x 2ml jabs and starting to get the feeling, hotter, sleep quality declining and noticeable strength increases


Quality mate


----------



## synthasize

infernal0988 said:


> Quality mate


Yeah I think this will be a good cycle. Going to get sphinx dbol when I need more because I heard it's awesome


----------



## infernal0988

synthasize said:


> Yeah I think this will be a good cycle. Going to get sphinx dbol when I need more because I heard it's awesome


Only labs i use now is sphinx & Prostasia labs smaller labs always seem to make quality gear.


----------



## Roid-Rage

Has anyone used dragon pharma deca 300? Reason why I ask is someone I know is selling them real cheap and I'm thinking of getting some but there are mixed reviews on this pharma


----------



## paris.anderson

Roid-Rage said:


> Has anyone used dragon pharma deca 300? Reason why I ask is someone I know is selling them real cheap and I'm thinking of getting some but there are mixed reviews on this pharma


ive heard of it and know of a source who sells them with british dragon but ive heard everyone steered away from british dragon for the past decade or so as they werent the same people that were about in the late 90s early 2000


----------



## Roid-Rage

paris.anderson said:


> ive heard of it and know of a source who sells them with british dragon but ive heard everyone steered away from british dragon for the past decade or so as they werent the same people that were about in the late 90s early 2000


Ye British Dragon ain't the same as Dragon Pharma different labs but you are right about the BD


----------



## Mince Pies

Renvex, got Test e, dbol, all came back legit. and the test e was over dosed.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Cambridge Pharma.

Just bought Oxy's, Equipoise, Deca and Test 400.

Due to start this week :clap:


----------



## Excelprop

I got some eminence labs test cyp its called cypoprime there logo is like alphapharmas but they also have a dna picture on the box

Anyone know if its gtg


----------



## SelflessSelfie

Mince Pies said:


> Renvex, got Test e, dbol, all came back legit. and the test e was over dosed.


Interesting... How do you know the test e was overdosed? I ran my first cycle using it, 550mg ew.

The dbol seemed pretty strong tbh.


----------



## Mince Pies

SelflessSelfie said:


> Interesting... How do you know the test e was overdosed? I ran my first cycle using it, 550mg ew.
> 
> The dbol seemed pretty strong tbh.


I bought three vials all came back from the lab 300mg\ml 25mg over the stated doseage.


----------



## SelflessSelfie

Mince Pies said:


> I bought three vials all came back from the lab 300mg\ml 25mg over the stated doseage.


Ah cool, so you sent them off to be lab tested?

It was my first cycle so it's good to get a baseline for when I try other labs.


----------



## don1

Mince Pies said:


> I bought three vials all came back from the lab 300mg\ml 25mg over the stated doseage.


How did they get that result , as if you get a test e that's labeled 250mg/ml and it was correctly dosed it would test as 175mg/ml of active ingredient, ? And if they where looking for 250mg of active ingredient it would say 250mg/1.4ml,

You got copy of results , as interested to see how they came up with this


----------



## MRSTRONG

don1 said:


> How did they get that result , as if you get a test e that's labeled 250mg/ml and it was correctly dosed it would test as 175mg/ml of active ingredient, ? And if they where looking for 250mg of active ingredient it would say 250mg/1.4ml,
> 
> You got copy of results , as interested to see how they came up with this


It would be 176mg to be exact :whistling:


----------



## Mince Pies

don1 said:


> How did they get that result , as if you get a test e that's labelled 250mg/ml and it was correctly dosed it would test as 175mg/ml of active ingredient, ? And if they where looking for 250mg of active ingredient it would say 250mg/1.4ml,
> 
> You got copy of results , as interested to see how they came up with this


I had three vials and had a sample tested from each, by a colleague (i work for one of the biggest pharmaceutical companies) the mean came back 211mg active /ml, he did the calculations at 211/0.704 = 300mg/ml I'll get a copy this week before we break up for holidays. Stated on the vials test e 275mg/ml


----------



## don1

Mince Pies said:


> I had three vials and had a sample tested from each, by a colleague (i work for one of the biggest pharmaceutical companies) the mean came back 211mg active /ml, he did the calculations at 211/0.704 = 300mg/ml I'll get a copy this week before we break up for holidays. Stated on the vials test e 275mg/ml


Interesting mine did his by 0.8 when I had some tested ,


----------



## don1

don1 said:


> Interesting mine did his by 0.8 when I had some tested ,


Just checked mine was test prop lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco

This poll is old should be closed and updated per 6months or so x4 of labs have gone! Only posted showed recent comments but none so recent in last 7 days or so?


----------



## testosquirrel

which ones have gone???? i haven't trained for a year or so..torn shoulder muscle and damaged rotar cuff...i'm looking at getting back in the gym this week or so and haveno idea of what is what..im sure wild cat and rohm are still about cheers


----------



## James1302

Infiniti tmt 500 and anabolic muscle Tren enan 200


----------



## TestHunter

Alpha pharma for me.


----------



## ryda

Gonna be using

Infiniti tri-test 500

Dhacks 20mg dbol

Infiniti npp

Dhacks npp

Dhacks aromasin

I like to experiment with different labs on cycle so I can work out which is best for me


----------



## Nara

Sphinx tren e 600mg

Sphinx test c 500mg


----------



## FelonE1

Guerrilla test/Renvex winny


----------



## chris.zane

Had my very first injection ever today 

Stuff is:

Testo Cyp - QPharma

Deca - Norma Hellas


----------



## Ollie B

Wildcat


----------



## Archaic

Can't fault Wildcat and NeuroPharma tbh.


----------



## Chelsea

Archaic said:


> Can't fault Wildcat and NeuroPharma tbh.


Couldn't agree more, using NP Primo right now on a cruise and its bang on, no Test at all.


----------



## Archaic

Chelsea said:


> Couldn't agree more, using NP Primo right now on a cruise and its bang on, no Test at all.


I'll try that at some point this year, I'm using NP Tri-Test 400 atm and it's as smooth as silk. Good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Archaic said:


> I'll try that at some point this year, I'm using NP Tri-Test 400 atm and it's as smooth as silk. Good stuff :thumbup1:


Do it mate, such a nice jab too. Agree, T400 gives me no pip and isn't even that thick either so it's easy to jab. Want to try their Mass 400 as the Rip 200 was pretty tasty!


----------



## stevieboy100

using pharm test atm , with apollo tren ,about to try sphinx t400 see what the fuss is about

@Chelsea no offense bud I follow ur journals all the time, u ever tried any gear other than neuro pharma or wildcat ?

apart from alpha of course

i keep getting handed a list that has both on , seems dodgy


----------



## Archaic

To be fair Wildcat have been around for about 7yrs, there are not many UGL's that survive that long, that is quite rare these days. The reason behind that success is consistently good product + very competeive pricing.

Why jump lab every cycle when you've found one that ticks all the boxes?? The problem on UKM is that you get accused of having an agenda if you don't lab jump at least 2-3 times a year lol..


----------



## andyhuggins

@kristna


----------



## Heavyassweights

andyhuggins said:


> @kristna


 @Kristina

Watch your back, andy is on crack, he aint whack he carries his tuppewear in his backpack

@FelonE its yours mate


----------



## FelonE1

Heavyassweights said:


> @Kristina
> 
> Watch your back, andy is on crack, he aint whack he carries his tuppewear in his backpack
> 
> @FelonE its yours mate


There once was a girl from Nantucket......

Oops, wrong one.


----------



## Archaic

FelonE said:


> There once was a girl from Nantucket......


I know her, she's friends with the woman from Leeds, who swollowed a packet of seeds. She laid on her back, opened her crack, and sprouted a fountain of weeds!


----------



## FelonE1

Archaic said:


> I know her, she's friends with the woman from Leeds, who swollowed a packet of seeds. She laid on her back, opened her crack, and sprouted a fountain of weeds!


Think she was the daughter of Old Mother Hubbard. Told me a story about her once,she said.

Old Mother Hubbard went in to the cupboard to get her dog Rover a bone,

When she bent over the little dog Rover gave her a bone of his own.


----------



## Kristina

Heavyassweights said:


> @Kristina
> 
> Watch your back, andy is on crack, he aint whack he carries his tuppewear in his backpack
> 
> @FelonE its yours mate


It's okay, basically he got upset with me on this thread and threw his toys out of the pram (and has now started to quote my name on every single thread for some reason haha) - really odd behaviour! :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/286395-push-pull-legs-twice-week.html


----------



## Dan94

How's the hangover today Andy?


----------



## stone14

for me over the last few cycles its been [email protected], jabs have been spot on so no need to change, plus im not that into blends so the basic single compound vials do me fine, iv used triumph test c and there orals, love there var, could literally live on that sh*t if I could. bionic pharm gear I like but never hear of them now and they were standard dosing single compounds, I like single compounds but high concentrations (personal preference).

suppose its just whats in your own area but [email protected] are spot on for me, plus there new 500mg/ml test I will be giving a go next.

my mate swears by ISIS labs he pays stupid prices for that, wouldn't be me, good stuff but I wouldn't pay over the top just for a single ugl lab.

new labs coming and going all the time now with all you DIY brewers who and were ever you are lol. but if you make people grow then who give a sh*t cos its all good


----------



## Chelsea

stevieboy100 said:


> using pharm test atm , with apollo tren ,about to try sphinx t400 see what the fuss is about
> 
> @Chelsea no offense bud I follow ur journals all the time, u ever tried any gear other than neuro pharma or wildcat ?
> 
> apart from alpha of course
> 
> i keep getting handed a list that has both on , seems dodgy


Haha why would i take offence to any of that mate? Yea ive used Rohm and plenty of Pharma too but thats pretty much it, as ive said many times before if i have something that works and is consistently good i see no need to change.


----------



## Andy28

Hey has anybody tried urban labs I can't find to much info about it got a mate using it said it really good but from what I can see online only says bad about it? My other options are shrinx or orbis help would be great thanks. Test e 250 by the way


----------



## gavintfp

Anyone used British dragon pharmaceutical injectable dianabol?


----------



## irishmike88

Always used ISIS in the past found there prop and tren to be ace!

My source is finding it hard to get legit ISIS at the minute so will be using STAR Labs from next week..

Im hearing good things about them


----------



## ryda

Should be getting some prostasia npp next week, heard most of there stuff is overdosed  let's see


----------



## jonesy1234cas

Labs I have tried in the past :

Nomad: average

Black widow : AWSOME

Pro chem: average

Rohm: ****

Sb labs : very good

Lixus: good

Body nutrition: dog poo

Cyber labs : very good

Fuerza : average

Excel : average

Renvex : very good

Alpha pharma : very good


----------



## ryda

jonesy1234cas said:


> Labs I have tried in the past :
> 
> Nomad: average
> 
> Black widow : AWSOME
> 
> Pro chem: average
> 
> Rohm: ****
> 
> Sb labs : very good
> 
> Lixus: good
> 
> Body nutrition: dog poo
> 
> Cyber labs : very good
> 
> Fuerza : average
> 
> Excel : average
> 
> Renvex : very good
> 
> Alpha pharma : very good


Lol body nutrition sounds like a supplement shop! So renvex is better then it's sister fuerza? I would of thought they'd of been similar, heard lixus was bunk an got advised not to waste my money, always heard rohm were fairly decent too

Out of that list I've only used renvex I thought it was excellent but then again I've only ever used 2 labs for tren


----------



## Super -ingh

Damn black widow...that was like 7 yrs back...their sustanon was awesome. Didn't last.long tho


----------



## synthasize

In the same way as above, labs I've used:

Wildcat: very good

Prochem: ok

Rohm: ok

Asia pharma: good (when real)

Vishnu: very good

Sphinx: awesome

Global Britannic: awesome

Neuro Pharma: awesome

US Pharmatech: sh1t


----------



## jonesy1234cas

In fact Ives used the following too :

U.S.. pharmatek wini oil - good

Global britannic mega test 350 - good

People say renvex is just rebranded fuerza but they are wrong.

Black widow was the nuts!! Nothing's ever come close to that stuff!


----------



## B-50

ProChem- bad pip on most products never again unless it was bunk

ROHM-good long time ago don't know bout now

Fusion Pharma -never heard of it

Anabolic Fusion Labs ?

renvex -very popular in my gym seem lads growing on it pretty well

Wild Cat cant rate It never used

BSI--?

Med Tech--crap used few of their products nothing special

cyber--hard to get hold of that but tren ace was best I ve used

excel pharma - not bad

fuerza ?

lixus - haven't done nothing to me

shree good as alpha

alpha top product


----------



## RowRow

Currently using: dhacks, fuerza, alpha pharma, Thai anadrolics, Danabol DS, wildcat, pharma, Guerilla, apollo, inifiniti, homebrew, prochem, diamond pharma, fusion and I think that's it


----------



## ryda

RowRow said:


> Currently using: dhacks, fuerza, alpha pharma, Thai anadrolics, Danabol DS, wildcat, pharma, Guerilla, apollo, inifiniti, homebrew, prochem, diamond pharma, fusion and I think that's it


All in one cycle? Lol you switch labs more then me!!


----------



## RowRow

ryda said:


> All in one cycle? Lol you switch labs more then me!!


Decided to use up all my odds/sodds/freebies from over the last 2 years or so haha!

Then will pick a lab and stick to it


----------



## ryda

RowRow said:


> Decided to use up all my odds/sodds/freebies from over the last 2 years or so haha!
> 
> Then will pick a lab and stick to it


This is me at the minute

Got Infiniti tri-test 500 and test 400 (not used the 400 yet)

Infiniti npp

D-hacks npp

Protasia npp comming this week

D-hacks dbol but will probably switch to triumph

Out of all the labs I've used so far since starting gear the only ones of touch again are cooper, renvex and triumph for orals, not used there oils yet, heard good things about this prostasia tho, so let see what that brings along with the Infiniti and d-hacks oils

I won't be going near these labs again

Zion labs

Medical science

Androgen extreme

Eifelfango

If all labs got banished and there was only one of that list remaining then I'd reluctantly go with medical science


----------



## Wasp

using Guerilla ttme 450 - really like it


----------



## Askher

Sup everybody, ive had genesis tren A and am having a really hard time trying to get some more, any legit websites ?


----------



## ryda

Askher said:


> Sup everybody, ive had genesis tren A and am having a really hard time trying to get some more, any legit websites ?


Rule number one: Nobody is gonna answer that because that **** will get you banned!

Rule number two: use your head and search the internet


----------



## 33105

Renvex Tren E is still good to go?


----------



## ryda

raveya said:


> Renvex Tren E is still good to go?


Anything by renvex is g2g


----------



## skipper1987

View attachment 165884


Gear for a cut and a bulk

Not staring till April


----------



## FelonE1

Just added some Alpha Pharma T3 in the mix to go with my Renvex Test and Winny.


----------



## skipper1987

FelonE said:


> Just added some Alpha Pharma T3 in the mix to go with my Renvex Test and Winny.


What u running t3 at? I went upto 75mcg last time


----------



## FelonE1

skipper1987 said:


> What u running t3 at? I went upto 75mcg last time


50mcg mate.


----------



## 33105

Can someone tell me how noble labs Tren / Testo and their anavar is?


----------



## SvenPowerH

Alpha Pharma, Novocrine and Balkan (PCT mostly). All spot on and potent. Novocrine oils are very smooth and absolutely no PIP however not easy to find always.


----------



## Espagnolito75

Alpha Pharma

Balkan Pharmaceuticals

Baltic Pharma

Pharmacom testosterone suspension and arimidex


----------



## harryharry

hi

for me only ARL

greets

h


----------



## coneilly

Don't think I've heard a single bad thing about renvex. Have they been faked at all, or if I can get hold of it, it's g2g?

Cheers fellas


----------



## lachu543

Anyone cyberlaboratories.co.uk ?


----------



## punhoninja

DHACKS


----------



## Fallen angel

I m on my favorite cycle , test-tren-anadrol -gh

This time i went with alpha pharma for gear and lily humatrope for gh

Respect


----------



## baida

ryda said:


> Anything by renvex is g2g


Thats the kind of messages that get people ripped off, it may have been g2g when you bought it, but i got fake test from them


----------



## ryda

baida said:


> Thats the kind of messages that get people ripped off, it may have been g2g when you bought it, but i got fake test from them


Fake test?

Did you get it off one of the recommended sources?


----------



## 33105

ryda said:


> Fake test?
> 
> Did you get it off one of the recommended sources?


Would be interesting too.

What can you say about renvex anavar? Reading that lot of their orals are underdosed or complete bunk??

Thought about trying noble labs but also here some ppl say their tren and testo is underdosed?


----------



## SelflessSelfie

raveya said:


> Would be interesting too.
> 
> What can you say about renvex anavar? Reading that lot of their orals are underdosed or complete bunk??
> 
> Thought about trying noble labs but also here some ppl say their tren and testo is underdosed?


You will find people everywhere saying this and that lab is bunk, trouble is people have their own agendas and half the time the users training and diet is questionable.

Renvex dbol was definitely good stuff when I used it last year, 25 lbs of water gain in just over five weeks. Currently using their anavar but too soon to tell, I have heard good stuff however. Will update in a week or two.


----------



## 33105

SelflessSelfie said:


> You will find people everywhere saying this and that lab is bunk, trouble is people have their own agendas and half the time the users training and diet is questionable.
> 
> Renvex dbol was definitely good stuff when I used it last year, 25 lbs of water gain in just over five weeks. Currently using their anavar but too soon to tell, I have heard good stuff however. Will update in a week or two.


Thank you very much. Sure lots of people are

Pushing here and there and confusing the ones that just want have a good product.

All I need to know is which tren e and testo e is good atm and to get in UK to Germany...

Wanted to test the anavar too. Where do I know that anavar is working as intended? Testing dbol isn't that hard


----------



## ollie321

raveya said:


> Thank you very much. Sure lots of people are
> 
> Pushing here and there and confusing the ones that just want have a good product.
> 
> All I need to know is which tren e and testo e is good atm and to get in UK to Germany...
> 
> Wanted to test the anavar too. Where do I know that anavar is working as intended? Testing dbol isn't that hard


Wildcat test e was excellent nice 20ml vials, got their tren e to try next cycle, the methatab dbol was mental by them bar the gyno


----------



## ryda

SelflessSelfie said:


> You will find people everywhere saying this and that lab is bunk, trouble is people have their own agendas and half the time the users training and diet is questionable.
> 
> Renvex dbol was definitely good stuff when I used it last year, 25 lbs of water gain in just over five weeks. Currently using their anavar but too soon to tell, I have heard good stuff however. Will update in a week or two.


This!!!! So many people think they'll turn into Kai Greene after one cycle and expect major changes lol an half of them don't train hard enough or even diet!


----------



## CL0NE7

Gonna be starting D-Hacks Test Prop, Tren Ace, Mast Prop and Anavar soon. Never used before. I await with anticipation.................


----------



## lachu543

Cyber Laboratories


----------



## 33105

Which tren can you recommend atm that is sourcable in UK?


----------



## sc0rcher

lachu543 said:


> Cyber Laboratories


Just got some cyberlab anavar. Hope it's good. Will run at 50mg Ed first.


----------



## klauz619

i just got test400 from excel and tbol pills from pharmacom, hope they turn out well, seems that everyone has at least a neutral rating for them and not bunk/****. excel has real purdy labels/boxes.


----------



## Acidreflux

Testex Q Pharma Test Cypionate.


----------



## ryda

Recently got some renvex npp, also gonna be switching to Cooper test e once my source responds to my text lol, also gonna get some more d4 net bits aswel


----------



## oCR7

Renvex tren ace seems g2g

9 days in, more vascular, night sweats, strength up and stupid ****ing dreams lol

On 200mg EOD


----------



## 33105

Can someone give some feedback on renvex tren e?


----------



## ryda

raveya said:


> Can someone give some feedback on renvex tren e?


Google it! That's what I done before I went with it


----------



## SelflessSelfie

raveya said:


> Can someone give some feedback on renvex tren e?


I'm using it right now and it fvcking stings mixed with their t400 but too early to see anything yet.


----------



## ryda

SelflessSelfie said:


> I'm using it right now and it fvcking stings mixed with their t400 but too early to see anything yet.


The tren ace was g2g so can only imagine the tren e is aswel


----------



## Wasp

Precision/Gurilla atm

Going to try apollo soon


----------



## SelflessSelfie

ryda said:


> The tren ace was g2g so can only imagine the tren e is aswel


Yup I'd imagine so, found their dbol, test e and tren ace gtg, just a killer waiting for this lot to kick in, think I'm just starting to feel the anavar.


----------



## ryda

SelflessSelfie said:


> Yup I'd imagine so, found their dbol, test e and tren ace gtg, just a killer waiting for this lot to kick in, think I'm just starting to feel the anavar.


Lol most gear is a **** when waiting to kick in


----------



## Dazza

Currently using orbis T400, Noble tren hex and mast e

I know orbis is g2g, as it's old stock.

As for the noble i've just pinned it today so no idea about efficacy, but it's the smoothest gear i've used to date.

Will be interesting to see how this cycle goes, given that my last cycle was orbis T400, apollo tren hex and mast e all at the same doses, same diet and same routine.


----------



## Hoddsy

Rohm and wildcat


----------



## musclemate

Neuro Pharma and Alpha Pharma


----------



## Dana

What ever i get my hands on.


----------



## H_JM_S

Neuro Pharma for my current cycle


----------



## G-man99

H_JM_S said:


> Neuro Pharma for my current cycle


How you rating it so far and what you using?

I've 4 more weeks to wait yet!


----------



## draddog1988

Cyber labs super test 250 and deca 200 at the moment


----------



## H_JM_S

G-man99 said:


> How you rating it so far and what you using?
> 
> I've 4 more weeks to wait yet!


Yeah spot on mate, currently using test e and winny ... looking to potentially add tren and mast later on in the cycle. I used the T400 and stanavar last year and they were good as well. Ive always used wildcat but since I changed I probably won't go back unless there is a WC blend I really fancy. Should be worth the wait!


----------



## G-man99

H_JM_S said:


> Yeah spot on mate, currently using test e and winny ... looking to potentially add tren and mast later on in the cycle. I used the T400 and stanavar last year and they were good as well. Ive always used wildcat but since I changed I probably won't go back unless there is a WC blend I really fancy. Should be worth the wait!


I've got T400, npp, oxy, tren a and stanavar to use.

Got some WC sust and apollo prop too.

8 week bulk into 6 week cut.

Benn off for 6 months and itching for it now ha ha


----------



## H_JM_S

G-man99 said:


> I've got T400, npp, oxy, tren a and stanavar to use.
> 
> Got some WC sust and apollo prop too.
> 
> 8 week bulk into 6 week cut.
> 
> Benn off for 6 months and itching for it now ha ha


You'll love the T400 and stanavar! Looks like a nice cycle you've got planned! Let me know how you find the tren a once you've started as thats what I'm contemplating using


----------



## 31205

Currently using home brew test e @ 250 wk

Sphinx winstrol @ 100 ed.

Guerrilla tren e @ 400 wk.


----------



## G-man99

H_JM_S said:


> You'll love the T400 and stanavar! Looks like a nice cycle you've got planned! Let me know how you find the tren a once you've started as thats what I'm contemplating using


Will do mate, also got WC tren A but will start with the NP first I think.

Been picking up bits and bobs over the months and have ended up with a nice cycle from random sources :tongue:


----------



## QPRsteve13

Anyone had anything from genesis labs?


----------



## poppystevo123

any1 herd of neo pharma


----------



## poppystevo123

Neo labs any 1 had it


----------



## Carbon-12

sen said:


> Currently using home brew test e @ 250 wk
> 
> Sphinx winstrol @ 100 ed.
> 
> Guerrilla tren e @ 400 wk.


what is home brew? just mixing the raw powder with oil?

when i read home brew before, i used to think that people had a degree in organic chemistry and have being synthesising their own testosterone using different enzymes in their houses. :lol: the only organic compound i've synthesised has being acetanilide lol (college level organic chemistry for u lol)


----------



## 31205

Carbon-12 said:


> what is home brew? just mixing the raw powder with oil?
> 
> when i read home brew before, i used to think that people had a degree in organic chemistry and have being synthesising their own testosterone using different enzymes in their houses. :lol: the only organic compound i've synthesised has being acetanilide lol (college level organic chemistry for u lol)


Not quite sure how they do it pal but it's steroid powder mixed with oil and other stuff I think. Filtered and put into vials. Just like what your typical underground lab would do I guess. I don't know how to do it myself, I get it off a friend.


----------



## ollie321

Wildcat test E, Tren E and Tbol


----------



## QPRsteve13

Anyone ran pro Chem test e recently?

Or cgx?


----------



## GermanShark94

Running chem tech eq and sphinx test e, d hack aromasin, ap clen


----------



## Driller

I am about to run a Var only cycle I can source, ROHM and Gen-Shi but from reading this it looks like Neuro Pharma are the way to go? does anyone know if NP has any way of authenticity for their products? Gen-shi offers this service

Thanks


----------



## jchpowell

I'm using ISIS labs Test E/Prop and Tren-A. I've ****ing blew up!


----------



## newmusclle

jchpowell said:


> I'm using ISIS labs Test E/Prop and Tren-A. I've ****ing blew up!


not seen isis labs in a while now, i used to always use them when i could.

just looking at getting a new cycle now, undecided on my options.

i can get:

malay tiger

renvex labs

cyber labs injectables


----------



## Oliverduke

Does anyone have any review of test prop from either Cooper or Unigen?

Only problem with Unigen test prop is it comes in a 10ml vial and I don't know if its multi use?


----------



## GeordieOak70

Oliverduke said:


> Does anyone have any review of test prop from either Cooper or Unigen?
> 
> Only problem with Unigen test prop is it comes in a 10ml vial and I don't know if its multi use?


LOL srsly ? you don't know if a 10ml vial is multi use ? What you think you have to shoot 10ml like ? Anyway I wouldn't touch Unigen too many people say its dog shyte.


----------



## Oliverduke

GeordieOak70 said:


> LOL srsly ? you don't know if a 10ml vial is multi use ? What you think you have to shoot 10ml like ? Anyway I wouldn't touch Unigen too many people say its dog shyte.


Well i thought you may have to draw separate syringes up... Would you say cooper is preferable?


----------



## TommyBananas

Neuro Pharma & Apollo for the foreseeable future


----------



## GeordieOak70

Oliverduke said:


> Well i thought you may have to draw separate syringes up... Would you say cooper is preferable?


I had some d-bol from Unigen and I was told that the lab no longer exists only a fake company using its name from Poland I think ? Unigen changed name to something else I forget what lol.

Cooper is good stuff if its legit.


----------



## GeordieOak70

TommyBananas said:


> Neuro Pharma & Apollo for the foreseeable future


Im able to source Apollo now is it good enough to warrant me changing from Sphinx or Baltic ?


----------



## SelflessSelfie

Renvex currently but switching to a different lab soon and have some GenTech stuff for bulking near December.


----------



## Oliverduke

GeordieOak70 said:


> I had some d-bol from Unigen and I was told that the lab no longer exists only a fake company using its name from Poland I think ? Unigen changed name to something else I forget what lol.
> 
> Cooper is good stuff if its legit.


From what i can tell its still a thialand based company selling pharma grade?

I can't find anything much on usage/reviews of cooper :/


----------



## TommyBananas

GeordieOak70 said:


> Im able to source Apollo now is it good enough to warrant me changing from Sphinx or Baltic ?


It's just as good (not that I've used the others, but based off the rep and people I trust), but no need to change if you're happy with what you use!


----------



## seandog69

mcdonlads mcflurries, im blowing up!


----------



## GeordieOak70

TommyBananas said:


> It's just as good (not that I've used the others, but based off the rep and people I trust), but no need to change if you're happy with what you use!


Im a sucker for new stuff though lol I start my cruise next week so I will be gathering gear for my next bulk over the next 8 - 10 weeks and new labs with good rep make me wana buy them lol.


----------



## TommyBananas

GeordieOak70 said:


> Im a sucker for new stuff though lol I start my cruise next week so I will be gathering gear for my next bulk over the next 8 - 10 weeks and new labs with good rep make me wana buy them lol.


I've never heard a bad word about Apollo, from anyone.


----------



## GeordieOak70

TommyBananas said:


> I've never heard a bad word about Apollo, from anyone.


I like the look of the Prop/NPP mix and the rip blends sound nice but my last go on tren put me off tren so maybe leave that alone for a while lol.


----------



## TommyBananas

GeordieOak70 said:


> I like the look of the Prop/NPP mix and the rip blends sound nice but my last go on tren put me off tren so maybe leave that alone for a while lol.


I'm about to start my Neuro-Pharma stuff soon, really excited. Unless I use my Apollo first, got 4 NP and 2 apollo atm. Neuro Pharma is another lab that has an amazing rep.


----------



## GeordieOak70

TommyBananas said:


> I'm about to start my Neuro-Pharma stuff soon, really excited. Unless I use my Apollo first, got 4 NP and 2 apollo atm. Neuro Pharma is another lab that has an amazing rep.


Yeah herd good stuff about NP its not available to me tho or id try that also lol.


----------



## skipper1987

Driller said:


> I am about to run a Var only cycle I can source, ROHM and Gen-Shi but from reading this it looks like Neuro Pharma are the way to go? does anyone know if NP has any way of authenticity for their products? Gen-shi offers this service
> 
> Thanks


No np don't have a way of checking authenticity i have used there var good stuff So is there t400


----------



## ryda

Oliverduke said:


> Does anyone have any review of test prop from either Cooper or Unigen?
> 
> Only problem with Unigen test prop is it comes in a 10ml vial and I don't know if its multi use?


Cooper is the only test I rate out of the few labs I've tried

Might get some of their sus for a cruise


----------



## mr_smoove

British Dragon

Cambridge Research

Apollo labs

Renvex

Noble

Are these G2G at the moment?


----------



## ryda

Renvex and noble are, Apollo aswel

Heard there's a lot of BD fakes about and heard Cambridge are ****


----------



## Driller

skipper1987 said:


> No np don't have a way of checking authenticity i have used there var good stuff So is there t400


Thanks for the reply I'll check this np var our they seem a reliable lab!


----------



## Saksen

Alpha Pharma.


----------



## mr_smoove

Just got some Renvex T400. going to start on Sunday. Ive been seeing a few people saying that its bunk oils while others saying there nips are itchy as hell.....hope my nips get to itching!


----------



## smoggy2011

using all Baltic :thumb:


----------



## ryda

Started isis oxys last week


----------



## swole troll

hows pharmacom's rating these days?

any one using this lab


----------



## Kirby

ryda said:


> Started isis oxys last week


How are they?


----------



## ryda

Kirby said:


> How are they?


Only a week in, but the lower back pumps have came back, recently ran dbol but only at 30mg so it could be from that


----------



## MRENIGMA

swole troll said:


> hows pharmacom's rating these days?
> 
> any one using this lab


Bump


----------



## klauz619

swole troll said:


> hows pharmacom's rating these days?
> 
> any one using this lab


been using their tren, gained 22 lbs in 5-6 weeks and stronger than ever, have almost no sex drive though, top notch.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

swole troll said:


> hows pharmacom's rating these days?
> 
> any one using this lab


they have a big thread on another forum , dont think i can mention the name but very easy to find on google. They have some production videos on there, don't know how legit they are though.


----------



## Kirby

ryda said:


> Only a week in, but the lower back pumps have came back, recently ran dbol but only at 30mg so it could be from that


I'm on the same, almost end of the first week but I think they are bunk anyhow or not actually decent dosed. Let me know how yours work out.

EDIT: 100mg ED


----------



## ryda

Kirby said:


> I'm on the same, almost end of the first week but I think they are bunk anyhow or not actually decent dosed. Let me know how yours work out.
> 
> EDIT: 100mg ED


Tbh I've read that they could be ****e also, not that am bothered anyway as am near the end of my cycle lol gonna do another week of 50mg then up to 100


----------



## sponge2015

Apollo (main), neuro pharma and guerilla.


----------



## Kirby

ryda said:


> Tbh I've read that they could be ****e also, not that am bothered anyway as am near the end of my cycle lol gonna do another week of 50mg then up to 100


Ah right, start of mine so I'm really sad I got dished out these, going to swap to triumph anadrol at same dose if I can take it. Looked at your log, looking good bro. :thumb:


----------



## cboozer

ive tried wildcat gear rohm procem medtech etc but i disagree little labs can be good but i rather buy my gear from a huge pharmacital company that cares about the quality of there raws and dont put chinesse raws in my gear i wont use any tren var halo tren with chinesse raws. IMO its about quality control i used wildcat tren is was decent but 500mg of alpha pharma trenarapid was stronger then 700mg of wildcat. Not saying there no good just saying alphas primo and tren are very potent. I go for quality over quanity anyday. I used to love rohm but got an absess from the test e 350 def had bacteria in there gear cause two of my boys got the same thing. there gear was good but i dont trust they quality control. I try many other labs and vermojde is a good lab for the price imo its as good as wildcat. Again no offence. im on many boards and mod on BOP and AB and been in the game for 15 years so i try different labs but havent found one close to the potency alpha pharma second is def pharmacom You want good var im 260lbs 11 percent bf, and 60mg of alpha or pharmacom var is better then any other labs 100mg ive used very potent. there orals are excellent and Androxine alpha pharma tren suspension is the strongest tren i had since endosyn and when i repped for endosyn with the ester weight of actate ester pure tren ace would be 83mg a ML Endosyns came back at 96.7mg.ml. RIP ENDOSYN N TRENABOLIC


----------



## ryda

Kirby said:


> Ah right, start of mine so I'm really sad I got dished out these, going to swap to triumph anadrol at same dose if I can take it. Looked at your log, looking good bro. :thumb:


Bumped into the guy I got em off today he's as honest as they come and he said there legit, my ones anyway obviously can't say much about yours lol but time will tell with gains


----------



## Rew Rage

GeordieOak70 said:


> I had some d-bol from Unigen and I was told that the lab no longer exists only a fake company using its name from Poland I think ? Unigen changed name to something else I forget what lol.
> 
> Cooper is good stuff if its legit.


Think it was genesis m8 not sure though


----------



## nickynoo

Apollo /Cambridge loving the results


----------



## bail

cboozer said:


> ive tried wildcat gear rohm procem medtech etc but i disagree little labs can be good but i rather buy my gear from a huge pharmacital company that cares about the quality of there raws and dont put chinesse raws in my gear i wont use any tren var halo tren with chinesse raws. IMO its about quality control i used wildcat tren is was decent but 500mg of alpha pharma trenarapid was stronger then 700mg of wildcat. Not saying there no good just saying alphas primo and tren are very potent. I go for quality over quanity anyday. I used to love rohm but got an absess from the test e 350 def had bacteria in there gear cause two of my boys got the same thing. there gear was good but i dont trust they quality control. I try many other labs and vermojde is a good lab for the price imo its as good as wildcat. Again no offence. im on many boards and mod on BOP and AB and been in the game for 15 years so i try different labs but havent found one close to the potency alpha pharma second is def pharmacom You want good var im 260lbs 11 percent bf, and 60mg of alpha or pharmacom var is better then any other labs 100mg ive used very potent. there orals are excellent and Androxine alpha pharma tren suspension is the strongest tren i had since endosyn and when i repped for endosyn with the ester weight of actate ester pure tren ace would be 83mg a ML Endosyns came back at 96.7mg.ml. RIP ENDOSYN N TRENABOLIC


Alpha pharma is a ugl mate

Prob get their raws from China


----------



## Kirby

ryda said:


> Bumped into the guy I got em off today he's as honest as they come and he said there legit, my ones anyway obviously can't say much about yours lol but time will tell with gains


Was wiping my ass and I got a back pump and fell off the toilet on Monday night. (8th day).


----------



## ryda

Kirby said:


> Was wiping my ass and I got a back pump and fell off the toilet on Monday night. (8th day).


Not felt much yet but 50mg is probably a very small dose for a guy my size lol can't wait to up to 100mg on Friday, I know people who are 13st running 150mg ed haha


----------



## nWo

Noble, March and unmentionable.


----------



## p_oisin22

Sphinx


----------



## Shreddedbeef

Getting some Noble bits to add to my apollo stock in a few days, not tried nole yet but heard nothing but good things. Mast 250e and tbol on the way to me


----------



## CLARKKEN1972

pharmacom do the right job but not easy to find in france, very expensive


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Alpha pharma test cyp and lixus tren e at the moment


----------



## bonacris

Noble labs. I loved all their stuff but the 200mg/ml tren ace didn't seem to be accurately dosed. I would have been doing almost 800mg a week and the sides weren't there.

Currently on unmentionable tren ace

Noble superdrol

BD halotestin

Last few days before comp so need as the graininess I can get


----------



## Machette

IronJohnDoe said:


> Alpha pharma test cyp and lixus tren e at the moment


Lixus? Wtf are they still about lol


----------



## ryda

bonacris said:


> Noble labs. I loved all their stuff but the 200mg/ml tren ace didn't seem to be accurately dosed. I would have been doing almost 800mg a week and the sides weren't there.
> 
> Currently on unmentionable tren ace
> 
> Noble superdrol
> 
> BD halotestin
> 
> Last few days before comp so need as the graininess I can get


I didn't get many sides on renvex tren ace but it definatley worked! Done exactly what tren is supposed to do


----------



## doyle1987

Got mixture of alpha, baltic, magnum and gsl


----------



## Smitch

Using Noble T450 at 1ml a week, 2 weeks in so can't really comment on that but seems to be ok.

Using Noble anadrol at 50mg a day too, couple of weeks in a and it's working, I look fvcking pumped after a workout, walked in the office in my vest after my workout the other lunchtime and everyone was like "what the fvck?".

Was hllarious.


----------



## Dan TT

Baltic / Alpha Pharma / Sphinx


----------



## Klick

Impossible to get Noble at the mo. Are they shutting down?


----------



## GMO

magnum and sphinx.. loving magnum testplex big time!


----------



## bonacris

Klick said:


> Impossible to get Noble at the mo. Are they shutting down?


3 places do it now but its a smallish operation and they sometimes can't meet demand.

GC stopped retail and is focusing on wholesale


----------



## Rob Hunter

Klick said:


> Impossible to get Noble at the mo. Are they shutting down?


Sources website will be opening for one week from 1st July till the 7th i think.

Top stuff


----------



## Rob Hunter

Can this Poll be updated ?


----------



## ahmedaxis

what is the best lab for Test E ? isis or alpha pharma or fuerza ?


----------



## ryda

ahmedaxis said:


> what is the best lab for Test E ? isis or alpha pharma or fuerza ?


Cooper!

But out the list you mentioned I'd go for alpha


----------



## ryda

bonacris said:


> 3 places do it now but its a smallish operation and they sometimes can't meet demand.
> 
> GC stopped retail and is focusing on wholesale
> 
> md and 101 gets most of the stuff. It sells out quick


Can't mention the source!


----------



## Joey89

Out of the mentioned labs what is the best for dbol? only used ROHM in the past and cant source it no more.


----------



## INTP

alpha pharma test e seems to be out of stock everywhere -.-


----------



## Brook877

Just finished an odd vial of Apollo that was dropped in with my last order, it's been the best blend I've used so far, genuinely felt "it" so mush more than any other blend I've used.

Shame it's not more readily available.

Currently using tectolic and ge-tm labs tren.


----------



## special-k25

currently using neuropharm seems OK so far. wouldn't mind trying apollo, sphinx or infinity


----------



## Rob Hunter

Joey89 said:


> Out of the mentioned labs what is the best for dbol? only used ROHM in the past and cant source it no more.


Needs updateing badly this poll, id go with Noble mate


----------



## special-k25

Joey89 said:


> Out of the mentioned labs what is the best for dbol? only used ROHM in the past and cant source it no more.


alpha pharma and blue hearts are both g2g


----------



## CROcyclist

I'm currently on Bioniche.this **** is not working except underdosed testosterone.I will switch lab to alpha pharma I think.I'm from Croatia so I do not know do you guys in the UK have bioniche but be careful with that Ulab ;-)


----------



## special-k25

CROcyclist said:


> I'm currently on Bioniche.this **** is not working except underdosed testosterone.I will switch lab to alpha pharma I think.I'm from Croatia so I do not know do you guys in the UK have bioniche but be careful with that Ulab ;-)


there is some bioniche around i stayed away because it seemed too cheap


----------



## Joey89

special-k25 said:


> alpha pharma and blue hearts are both g2g


Ive read that a lot of people don't rate Alpha pharma when it comes to there orals, plus Alpha is like rocking horse S**t nowadays :sad:


----------



## special-k25

Joey89 said:


> Ive read that a lot of people don't rate Alpha pharma when it comes to there orals, plus Alpha is like rocking horse S**t nowadays :sad:


ive used the clen,letrozole and proviron all good from my experience and few of my mates used there dbols and oxys and all loving them. i dont find it too hard to source


----------



## CROcyclist

special-k25 said:


> there is some bioniche around i stayed away because it seemed too cheap


yeah they are pretty cheap and useless indeed...I'm on deca and It doesn't feel like it's deca.only dear God know what they put in their vials 

Anyone here with expirience in Alpha Pharma nandrobolin 250?


----------



## special-k25

CROcyclist said:


> yeah they are pretty cheap and useless indeed...I'm on deca and It doesn't feel like it's deca.only dear God know what they put in their vials
> 
> Anyone here with expirience in Alpha Pharma nandrobolin 250?


yes good stuf


----------



## CROcyclist

did you have that lubricating feeling in your joints?Did you have pain free workoutst?I know it depends on many factors but I have to ask  It's important to me because I have serious tendonitis in my shoulders :cursing:


----------



## MrPink1983

Sb, gen tech, or homebrew


----------



## mark67

Using viper labs deca and c4 test its good stuff as well


----------



## Ash1600

mark67 said:


> Using viper labs deca and c4 test its good stuff as well


Good to hear, I've got C4 test and Viper Eq on the way.


----------



## SelflessSelfie

MrPink1983 said:


> Sb, gen tech, or homebrew


How you finding the gentech dude? I got a few bits I'm yet to try.


----------



## steeley

special-k25 said:


> currently using neuropharm seems OK so far. wouldn't mind trying apollo, sphinx or infinity


Which med are you running and at what dose mate???

Getting some of their 400 this week.


----------



## special-k25

steeley said:


> Which med are you running and at what dose mate???
> 
> Getting some of their 400 this week.


rip blend 2ml eod, var 100mg ed, got some wc clen and proviron too.

i hear the test 400 is **** hot my mate is starting it soon


----------



## steeley

special-k25 said:


> rip blend 2ml eod, var 100mg ed, got some wc clen and proviron too.
> 
> i hear the test 400 is **** hot my mate is starting it soon


Nice little cycle mate. How do you rate it compared to other 'rip' blends?

Im starting the 400 on Thursday if everything goes to plan.

Ill be running this alone at 6ml pw.


----------



## special-k25

steeley said:


> Nice little cycle mate. How do you rate it compared to other 'rip' blends?
> 
> Im starting the 400 on Thursday if everything goes to plan.
> 
> Ill be running this alone at 6ml pw.


ive only had 4 shots but so far im horny as fuk, rock hard boners lol last night woke up covered in sweat about 3 times though was mingin.

i doubt you will need 6ml pw of the test400 goin off what i have heard about it, ment to be really strong


----------



## steeley

special-k25 said:


> ive only had 4 shots but so far im horny as fuk, rock hard boners lol last night woke up covered in sweat about 3 times though was mingin.
> 
> i doubt you will need 6ml pw of the test400 goin off what i have heard about it, ment to be really strong


Sounds like a really good lab.

Im prone to sleep w4nking so looking forward to seeing just how strong this 400 is. I love sleep w4nking.


----------



## special-k25

steeley said:


> Sounds like a really good lab.
> 
> Im prone to sleep w4nking so looking forward to seeing just how strong this 400 is. I love sleep w4nking.


we shall see ill know more in a few weeks. sleep ****in thats a new one


----------



## Beasted

Np for now! Had good rep atm. So gone with that.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Wildcat test prop and wildcat npp

Dh**ks winstrol

Also wildcat cialis and arimadex all spot on and only day 5


----------



## anaboliclove

special-k25 said:


> alpha pharma and blue hearts are both g2g


I defo don't trust the Thai blue hearts way to many fakes tried em twice and both time were bunk!! but I believe the real deal are second to non if you can get your hands on themIMG_1408.JPG


----------



## Super -ingh

anaboliclove said:


> I defo don't trust the Thai blue hearts way to many fakes tried em twice and both time were bunk!! but I believe the real deal are second to non if you can get your hands on themIMG_1408.JPG


Surprised...Never had the fakes....and the "real" ones r pretty easy to get hold of tbh. Best dbol around


----------



## anaboliclove

Super $ingh said:


> Surprised...Never had the fakes....and the "real" ones r pretty easy to get hold of tbh. Best dbol around


The danabol DS by body research are a counterfeit of the real thing made by March all so I'm told! The march pharmaceutical ones if real are good quality but all you have to do is a quick search on blue heart danabol DS and you'll find they are prob the most heavily faked orals on the market. Fair play if you got gtg ones but after being burned "TWICE" I won't bother with them again


----------



## Super -ingh

Yeh the BR ones r fakes of the real, but most of the Thai pharmacies sell BR not March.

I only used BR and always good to go..altho I did hear there was some fake BR o es which had hardly any active Ingredient a while back. ...the clue is within the address on the bottle. ..it's slightly diff to the legit ones


----------



## anaboliclove

Super $ingh said:


> Yeh the BR ones r fakes of the real, but most of the Thai pharmacies sell BR not March.
> 
> I only used BR and always good to go..altho I did hear there was some fake BR o es which had hardly any active Ingredient a while back. ...the clue is within the address on the bottle. ..it's slightly diff to the legit ones


Tbf just because there fake doesn't mean there sh*t so no doubt there's some cracking BS ones about. But how many ppl are at it faking them. All a bit hit and miss to take a gamble on. I think the march were actually pharma grade weren't they? And as they were so sought after a UGL started the BS thing and then they took off aswel initially


----------



## steeley

4ml done of the NP T400.

1ml in each quad and delt since last Friday.

Zero PIP.


----------



## dj case

norma test e-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- say no more genuine and great stuff buzzing on 2ml

neuro pharma T400 aka TRI TEST 400 --------------------------------------------------------- zero pip as its grape seed oil

alpha pharma testobolin-------------------------------- thin and easy to jab still think its underdosed

baltic pharma sus------------------------------------------- lacks a bit of kick imo missing something thick oil no pip

neuro pharma var---------------------------------------------------------------------- (the best fcuking var money can buy imho ) real deal

itch and switch !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SelflessSelfie

Just had these given to me by a friend, can't wait to try them.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

SelflessSelfie said:


> Just had these given to me by a friend, can't wait to try them.
> 
> View attachment 173561


Jelly


----------



## achilles88

Cruising on Infiniti sust at the moment, decent


----------



## Jalex

Magnum test e

Hacks var and t3

Think I'm going to add 50mg aphinx tren eod


----------



## WrightStar

Goose said:


> Just started
> 
> Bayer schering primo
> 
> Old stock PC mast prop
> 
> Rohm Var
> 
> Bayer Schering Proviron
> 
> Pharma grade Aromasin
> 
> Hyge although hoping to switch to lillys soon...
> 
> Contemplating throwing some Omnadren sustanon in there.


Goose, how did you rate the Bayer Primo?


----------



## Tom-Nbk

Sphinx


----------



## tonks79

Have used Sphinx, Apollo, Alpha pharma and Euro pharmacies. They were all GTG.

I haven't seen many people using the euro pharmacies lab my personal opinion is its great stuff.


----------



## G-man99

> Have used Sphinx, Apollo, Alpha pharma and Euro pharmacies. They were all GTG.
> 
> I haven't seen many people using the euro pharmacies lab my personal opinion is its great stuff.


Euro pharma??


----------



## Frandeman

Dragon pharma test C
Same as any other cypionate
Was Discounted ...thats why I try it


----------



## tonks79

G-man99 said:


> Euro pharma??


Na pal it says " euro pharmacies " on it.

Has EP stamped on cap with EP raised on the label to mate.


----------



## Pugsie

Excel pharma at the moment.


----------



## CROcyclist

Alpha pharma nandrobolin 250

serbian pharm grade testosterone depot galenika.I love that s**t


----------



## karbonk

I realise Sphinx is not on this list but are they still getting good rep?? Anyone update me on this please. Cheers.


----------



## Will2309

Pro chem test e and anavar last blast,

been cruising on their test e and will be blasting again soon on their test e and npp. Can't wait. Only another 4 weeks


----------



## Theorist

karbonk said:


> I realise Sphinx is not on this list but are they still getting good rep?? Anyone update me on this please. Cheers.


Aren't you using Sphinx at the moment? Yeah still gets decent rep.


----------



## karbonk

Theorist said:


> Aren't you using Sphinx at the moment? Yeah still gets decent rep.


Yes TestE is working, someone mentioned under dose sphinx, so it pricked my ears up a bit.


----------



## Theorist

karbonk said:


> Yes TestE is working, someone mentioned under dose sphinx, so it pricked my ears up a bit.


Yeah I saw that, it's the first bad review I'd seen around actually. I can't comment on how well it's dosed but it's test alright. I started 750mg about 2 and a half weeks ago (with npp and mast) and I'm holding more water, sex drive is up and I've had to increase adex to 1mg/day. Some bloat will be from npp but I think without test I'd be having dick problems on nandrolone and AI would be crushing e2 and sex drive if there wasn't a good amount of test in me.


----------



## karbonk

Theorist said:


> Yagreedh I saw that, it's the first bad review I'd seen around actually. I can't comment on how well it's dosed but it's test alright. I started 750mg about 2 and a half weeks ago (with npp and mast) and I'm holding more water, sex drive is up and I've had to increase adex to 1mg/day. Some bloat will be from npp but I think without test I'd be having dick problems on nandrolone and AI would be crushing e2 and sex drive if there wasn't a good amount of test in me.


agreed, my stuff is good too, actually quite surprised how well I am doing on low dose test, sticking with this lab.


----------



## Bataz

Noble

Infiniti

Max Pro

British Dragon

Eurochem

any of these a no go?


----------



## Bataz

Oh and Gentech?


----------



## andyboro

GEP and Andys Kitchen for me atm.


----------



## Dead lee

Omandren sus

sphinx NPP

Baltic anavar


----------



## J4MES

> Omandren sus
> 
> sphinx NPP
> 
> Baltic anavar


How you finding the NPP mate? What dosage you running it at?


----------



## Oldnewb

Bataz said:


> Noble
> 
> Infiniti
> 
> Max Pro
> 
> British Dragon
> 
> Eurochem
> 
> any of these a no go?


I was advised BD are hit and miss, my source is getting noble back in this week, I'll be sticking with that


----------



## DLTBB

I've been using Excel recently and it's all been good to go.


----------



## Dead lee

J4MES said:


> How you finding the NPP mate? What dosage you running it at?


Will be 2 weeks Saturday mate, 500 mg PW for next 6 weeks so still a but early, upped sus this week to 500 mg and added 50mg of Baltic var Monday all for 6 weeks.


----------



## J4MES

> Will be 2 weeks Saturday mate, 500 mg PW for next 6 weeks so still a but early, upped sus this week to 500 mg and added 50mg of Baltic var Monday all for 6 weeks.


Sounds good mate. Will report in a few weeks then


----------



## Dead lee

J4MES said:


> Sounds good mate. Will report in a few weeks then


I will try to labmax test them the weekend if I get a chance.


----------



## Rob Hunter

AS Labs for Var, by far the best iv had..


----------



## solidcecil

Using Infiniti, seems very good plus my guys got it on sale so stocked up!


----------



## Goose

WrightStar said:


> Goose, how did you rate the Bayer Primo?


Great,

ive since used the new rimobolan than bayer have released


----------



## mr_smoove

Whats out there now guys.....i want a nice lean result this summer...??


----------



## Mikel123

Infiniti test e

uni pharma deca

may swap to uni pharma when Infiniti test runs out


----------



## doyle1987

Global solutions sust

Rohm anavar


----------



## Nara

Alpha Pharma Test

Dimensions Tren


----------



## HammerHarris

J4MES said:


> Dead lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omandren sus
> 
> sphinx NPP
> 
> Baltic anavar
> 
> 
> 
> How you finding the NPP mate? What dosage you running it at?
Click to expand...

 Sphinx Npp is top notch . I ve already a few stashed aside !


----------



## bonacris

I got my androlics. Said f**k it took 2 and can now hear my heart in my ears 3 hours later.


----------



## Colin

mr_smoove said:


> Whats out there now guys.....i want a nice lean result this summer...??


 Newer lab Androgen Pharmaceuticals, and going to stick with it now.

Used sphinx previously to this and got on well also.


----------



## HammerHarris

Colin said:


> Newer lab Androgen Pharmaceuticals, and going to stick with it now.
> 
> Used sphinx previously to this and got on well also.


 Seen this mentioned a couple of times on here with good reports . Let's hope there ain't no fakes in a few weeks @!!!! Saw the labmax you showed so def looks legit


----------



## con1981

My current labs are

pharmacom dbol,

infinity dbol,

Balken test e & deca

Alpha deca

Cyber labs letro and deca.

All I have to say are good to go. Was sceptical with the cyber but after using their letro tried their deca. I got heartburn indegestion from the alpha deca and also with the cyber so reckon it's decent even if it does look like cooking oil incomparrison to the balken


----------



## sadman

apollo labs for me the past 1 and a half and its been spot on !! a bit of pipy but potent as hell..


----------



## Colin

HammerHarris said:


> Seen this mentioned a couple of times on here with good reports . Let's hope there ain't no fakes in a few weeks @!!!! Saw the labmax you showed so def looks legit


 Couple of other members here running it to I think all good reports which is a good thing I guess.

Lets hope not, as far as I'm aware all the codes on the vials check back to the lab when they were made which gives some clarity.

Grinds my gears fakes to be honest, every single lab I would say has a fake of its lab (albeit a decent lab) but I suppose its trusting your source.


----------



## Acidreflux

Rohm


----------



## shadow4509

I've now switched to uni pharma and am very impressed so far! Currently running the test prop and mast prop.


----------



## 0161M

Funny steroids, for every good review you see you will find another slating the same product same lab

It is hard to choose with confidence


----------



## Colin

0161M said:


> Funny steroids, for every good review you see you will find another slating the same product same lab
> 
> It is hard to choose with confidence


 Good labs always stand the test of time. If you can't choose just have a look to see who is progressing well and most will stick to the same ones.


----------



## FelonE1

Have used Apollo for a year and a half and now on Infiniti for 6 weeks


----------



## RedStar

0161M said:


> Funny steroids, for every good review you see you will find another slating the same product same lab
> 
> It is hard to choose with confidence


 A better strategy is read guys journals on the forum, see who you think has a good physique or appears to get good results.

Chances are the gear they are using is going to be g2g.


----------



## 0161M

Simon 88 said:


> A better strategy is read guys journals on the forum, see who you think has a good physique or appears to get good results.
> 
> Chances are the gear they are using is going to be g2g.


 That is a good idea but i could be reading through 100s of pages just to find it

Which lab are you using ?


----------



## 0161M

FelonE said:


> Have used Apollo for a year and a half and now on Infiniti for 6 weeks


 Just been looking at apollo

Was going to order 2x test e and 2 x mast e

Any feedback on either ?


----------



## RedStar

0161M said:


> That is a good idea but i could be reading through 100s of pages just to find it
> 
> Which lab are you using ?


 Currently C4 Pharma but have used many.

not all journals are hundreds of pages.

But you'll be safe with any of the traditional labs mentioned on here.


----------



## FelonE1

0161M said:


> Just been looking at apollo
> 
> Was going to order 2x test e and 2 x mast e
> 
> Any feedback on either ?


 Been cruising on their test for over a year,kept size/condition and felt good. Haven't used mast seperately but it was in their rip240 and torrip 301 I've used and both were great


----------



## Patrickmh1

Excel Pharma, Bayer Schering, Elixir enhanced


----------



## shay1490

FelonE said:


> Have used Apollo for a year and a half and now on Infiniti for 6 weeks


 how do you compare both?

have only been on apollo for a while


----------

